# Vendetta



## AdamStar (27 Novembre 2015)

Vi siete mai vendicati di un torto subito? Come vi ha cambiato? Vi ha aiutato a ritrovare voi stessi? Avete il cuore in pace dopo aver regolato i conti?

Meglio non amare.


----------



## Fiammetta (27 Novembre 2015)

AdamStar ha detto:


> Vi siete mai vendicati di un torto subito? Come vi ha cambiato? Vi ha aiutato a ritrovare voi stessi? Avete il cuore in pace dopo aver regolato i conti?
> 
> Meglio non amare.


Ammazza leggera come introduzione!!!  ciao.  Non credo che la vendetta possa mettere il cuore in pace, ne dubito.


----------



## Speranza (27 Novembre 2015)

AdamStar ha detto:


> Vi siete mai vendicati di un torto subito?


Immagino tu intenda un torto all'interno di una relazione affettiva? E poi, che tipo di torto? Un tradimento?



AdamStar ha detto:


> Meglio non amare.


Meglio per chi? Per evitare subire nuovamente un torto?

Dicci qualcosa in più


----------



## Anonimo1523 (27 Novembre 2015)

Vi siete mai vendicati di un torto subito?   SI
Come vi ha cambiato?   NON MI HA CAMBIATO
Vi ha aiutato a ritrovare voi stessi?    NO PERCHÈ NON MI ERO PERSO
Avete il cuore in pace dopo aver regolato i conti?   SI

Meglio non amare.  MOLTO MEGLIO


----------



## Ryoga74 (27 Novembre 2015)

AdamStar ha detto:


> Vi siete mai vendicati di un torto subito? Come vi ha cambiato? Vi ha aiutato a ritrovare voi stessi? Avete il cuore in pace dopo aver regolato i conti?
> 
> Meglio non amare.


Ciao e benvenuto [emoji5] 
No, non mi piace proprio il concetto stesso di vendetta.
E no. Preferisco soffrire tutta una vita per un solo istante d'amore...


----------



## Speranza (27 Novembre 2015)

Generalizzando molto, direi che per me vale il detto "_l'indifferenza è la miglior vendetta". _


----------



## Alessandra (27 Novembre 2015)

No. Preferisco passare oltre.
Credo che se mi vendicassi,  farei più fatica a liberarmi la mente dal torto subito. 
E poi....non sempre la vendetta ha l'efficacia che vorremmo. 
Inoltre Fa intendere all'altro quanto ce la siamo legata al dito,  e spesso mi scoccia mostrare questo.


----------



## Mary The Philips (27 Novembre 2015)

AdamStar ha detto:


> Vi siete mai vendicati di un torto subito? Come vi ha cambiato? Vi ha aiutato a ritrovare voi stessi? Avete il cuore in pace dopo aver regolato i conti?
> 
> Meglio non amare.



Mai vendicata. Il piacere sottile di poterlo fare e scegliere una strada diversa è superiore (credo) alla soddisfazione di restituire il Male. Ma si può sempre cambiare  perchè la tentazione a volte è forte. 


A dire la verità i cadaveri sono ripassati tutti tutti, sempre, anche quando avevo dimenticato, e di appagamento nemmeno l'ombra. A proposito di amore che cosa ci si fa con uno, per esempio, che ti ha trattata male, ti ha lasciata o semplicemente ignorata, quando ripassa strisciando e implorando il tuo amore quando per te è diventata solo un'entità qualunque del passato?


----------



## Mary The Philips (27 Novembre 2015)

A pensarci bene,  non era una questione d'amore ma di semplice rottura di palle,  una volta mi sono vendicata 

Viaggio di lavoro, collega mai visto prima "rattuso" che ci prova con chiunque respiri di sesso femminile, mogliettina gelosa (chissà come mai?) che lo chiama al telefono ogni due per tre e alla quale lui risponde regolarmente cinguettando cippi cippi pussi pussi, anche in presenza degli altri del gruppo. Penultima sera, in albergo lui affonda il colpo decisivo (o la va o la spacca) casualmente con me che avevo deciso di non uscire (mi offendo pure un po', ma è un'altra storia); mi invita in stanza sua per un drink e continua, pur avendo ricevuto picche, il giorno dopo a fare l'idiota. Ultima sera in giro per la città, ennesima telefonata della moglie. Mi avvicino e con voce flautata lo invito ripetutamente a sbrigarsi, amore, in modo che lei senta :rotfl:. Ha passato tutta la serata al telefono, tutta. E pure il viaggio di ritorno. Sentivo che spiegava e rispiegava che era uno scherzo, ma cosa le veniva in mente etc etc.. E lei era al terminal alle 3 del mattino che l'aspettava, pur avendo lui  la sua auto . Vabbè, lo confesso, ho goduto perchè colui era troppo scemo e troppo falso, troppo :rotfl:


----------



## Speranza (27 Novembre 2015)

Alessandra ha detto:


> No. Preferisco passare oltre.
> Credo che se mi vendicassi,  farei più fatica a liberarmi la mente dal torto subito.
> E poi....non sempre la vendetta ha l'efficacia che vorremmo.
> Inoltre Fa intendere all'altro quanto ce la siamo legata al dito,  e spesso mi scoccia mostrare questo.


Quotissimo :up:


----------



## Falcor (28 Novembre 2015)

Mai cercata una vendetta fine a se stessa, diciamo che spesso bastava aspettare e mi toglievo i sassolini dalle scarpe senza forzare le situazioni. Ora non so se riuscirò ad innamorarmi di nuovo ma amare fa stare bene quindi spero di riprovare questo sentimento prima o poi.


----------



## bettypage (28 Novembre 2015)

Il tempo è galantuomo. Ma poi che dispedio di energie una vendetta!


----------



## oro.blu (28 Novembre 2015)

si mi sono vendicata e poi sono anche stata bene


----------



## Eratò (28 Novembre 2015)

AdamStar ha detto:


> Vi siete mai vendicati di un torto subito? Come vi ha cambiato? Vi ha aiutato a ritrovare voi stessi? Avete il cuore in pace dopo aver regolato i conti?
> 
> Meglio non amare.


No. Chi mi fa un torto non merita la mia attenzione e tantomeno il mio tempo di pensare a una vendetta.. Posso provare a chiarire, se ci riesco va bene. Sennò vaffanculo...L' indifferenza è sempre la miglior risposta.


----------



## Ultimo (28 Novembre 2015)

AdamStar ha detto:


> Vi siete mai vendicati di un torto subito? Come vi ha cambiato? Vi ha aiutato a ritrovare voi stessi? Avete il cuore in pace dopo aver regolato i conti?
> 
> Meglio non amare.


Benvenuto...

Sicuramente riferendoti alla vendetta ti riferisci al tradimento, si, mi sono vendicato. Le ore successive agli schiaffoni dati furono terribili, ho avuto paura, paura di quello che avrei potuto fare se il tizio avesse reagito. Ho avuto paura per la confusione che avevo in testa mentre guidavo e ritornavo a casa assieme alla famiglia. Si, alla fine e intendo dopo due o tre giorni dagli schiaffoni mi sono sentito meglio, fiero di me, il cuore in pace no. Volevo fare di peggio. Non ho ritrovato me stesso, la razionalità del pensiero, della ragionevolezza entrano e sono entrati in contrasto con l'animale che ho dentro. Tifo per la razionalità, per la non violenza, non posso però negare l'animale che ho dentro e la consapevolezza che devo conviverci nonostante l'aborro. 

Invidio chiunque riesce a trattenere la violenza, che riesce a ad ascoltare quella vocina che dice "è sbagliata la vendetta, è sbagliata la violenza". Io non ci sono riuscito.

Impossibile non amare.


----------



## Ryoga74 (28 Novembre 2015)

oro.blu ha detto:


> si mi sono vendicata e poi sono anche stata bene


Non parli di tuo marito vero? O almeno la vendetta non riguarda il bimbominkia vero?


----------



## AdamStar (28 Novembre 2015)

bettypage ha detto:


> Il tempo è galantuomo. Ma poi che dispedio di energie una vendetta!


Come non quotarti. É che nella vita ci sono motivazioni che ti spingono a fare le cose che, razionalmente, non hanno molto senso. E non è vendetta nel senso stretto del termine.

Comunque sì, alla fine il segreto è ritrovare sé stessi. In un prossimo futuro farò coming out con la mia storia, prevedo centinaia di pagine appassionate :rotfl:


----------



## Eratò (28 Novembre 2015)

AdamStar ha detto:


> Come non quotarti. É che nella vita ci sono motivazioni che ti spingono a fare le cose che, razionalmente, non hanno molto senso. E non è vendetta nel senso stretto del termine.
> 
> Comunque sì, alla fine il segreto è ritrovare sé stessi. In un prossimo futuro farò coming out con la mia storia, prevedo centinaia di pagine appassionate :rotfl:


Ma alla fine ognuno ritrova se stesso anche senza "vendette" e si fa tesoro delle esperienze. La vendetta rallenta questo processo perché si perde tempo ed energia a pensare agli altri e non a noi stessi.


----------



## Ryoga74 (28 Novembre 2015)

AdamStar ha detto:


> Come non quotarti. É che nella vita ci sono motivazioni che ti spingono a fare le cose che, razionalmente, non hanno molto senso. E non è vendetta nel senso stretto del termine.
> 
> Comunque sì, alla fine il segreto è ritrovare sé stessi. In un prossimo futuro farò coming out con la mia storia, prevedo centinaia di pagine appassionate :rotfl:


Non capisco...
Hai una storia da raccontare, un disagio da dover sviscerare, e ti presenti con un "sondaggio" [emoji53] 
Perché non essere diretti? È una cosa così grave quello che ti ha colpito? O hai fatto tu qualcosa di grave? Perdonami ma trovo il tuo approccio al forum poco rispettoso di chi viene qui per problematiche serie, se vuoi "giocare" puoi farlo, ma non in questa sezione. Se guardi nel forum ci sono sezioni tra le più disparate, anche dedicate al cazzeggio. Quindi o ci fai partecipi di ciò che è successo, o sposti la cosa che stai facendo qui (e che non ho ancora capito) da un'altra parte...


----------



## Ultimo (28 Novembre 2015)

Eratò ha detto:


> Ma alla fine ognuno ritrova se stesso anche senza "vendette" e si fa tesoro delle esperienze.* La vendetta rallenta questo processo perché si perde tempo ed energia a pensare agli altri e non a noi stessi.*



Nel mio caso è stato il contrario.


----------



## oro.blu (28 Novembre 2015)

Ryoga74 ha detto:


> Non parli di tuo marito vero? O almeno la vendetta non riguarda il bimbominkia vero?


No, no....una cosa lontana mille miglia. E cmq non era cercata. È capitata l'occasione è non ho resistito....poi sono stata bene di aver tornato quanto mi è stato dato [emoji16]


----------



## free (28 Novembre 2015)

AdamStar ha detto:


> Vi siete mai vendicati di un torto subito? Come vi ha cambiato? Vi ha aiutato a ritrovare voi stessi? Avete il cuore in pace dopo aver regolato i conti?
> 
> Meglio non amare.


secondo me in linea generale se si ritiene di aver subito un torto, si dovrebbe fare in modo di mettere a posto le cose, nel senso che una strada si è chiusa ma se ne aprono altre

se ci sono di mezzo i sentimenti, tutto si complica assai


----------



## Eratò (28 Novembre 2015)

free ha detto:


> secondo me in linea generale se si ritiene di aver subito un torto, si dovrebbe fare in modo di mettere a posto le cose, nel senso che una strada si è chiusa ma se ne aprono altre
> 
> se ci sono di mezzo i sentimenti, tutto si complica assai


Vero


----------



## Spot (28 Novembre 2015)

Ho ''punito'' solo con l'esclusione dalla mia vita di chi non meritava di rimanere.
Per il resto quoto Alessandra e Erato.


----------



## Nocciola (28 Novembre 2015)

bettypage ha detto:


> Il tempo è galantuomo. Ma poi che dispedio di energie una vendetta!


Ho smesso di crederci. Esattamente come pensi che si muoio stanno sulla riva del fiume in attesa dei cadaveri che non passeranno. 
Perché le persone che vogliono ferirti e farti del male la fanno quasi sempre franca. 
Momento di ottimismo


----------



## AdamStar (28 Novembre 2015)

Ryoga74 ha detto:


> Non capisco...
> Hai una storia da raccontare, un disagio da dover sviscerare, e ti presenti con un "sondaggio" [emoji53]
> Perché non essere diretti? È una cosa così grave quello che ti ha colpito? O hai fatto tu qualcosa di grave? Perdonami ma trovo il tuo approccio al forum poco rispettoso di chi viene qui per problematiche serie, se vuoi "giocare" puoi farlo, ma non in questa sezione. Se guardi nel forum ci sono sezioni tra le più disparate, anche dedicate al cazzeggio. Quindi o ci fai partecipi di ciò che è successo, o sposti la cosa che stai facendo qui (e che non ho ancora capito) da un'altra parte...


Sono sicuro che chi ha un passato simile al mio avrà capito immediatamente che il mio non è "un sondaggio", ma qualcosa di più. Non credo di essere stato irrispettoso verso nessuno, vi seguo da un anno ed ero curioso di tirare in ballo l'argomento per avere altre opinioni e vissuti al riguardo.


----------



## AdamStar (28 Novembre 2015)

farfalla ha detto:


> Ho smesso di crederci. Esattamente come pensi che si muoio stanno sulla riva del fiume in attesa dei cadaveri che non passeranno.
> Perché le persone che vogliono ferirti e farti del male la fanno quasi sempre franca.
> Momento di ottimismo


Io ho iniziato a stare meglio quando ho riposto meno aspettative sul prossimo e ho iniziato a volermi davvero bene. Molte persone sono sparite dalla mia vita, ne sono rimaste poche ma buone per davvero. Quanto all'amore, anche la persona che merita più fiducia al mondo può ferirti, la vita è fatta così.


----------



## bettypage (28 Novembre 2015)

Ryoga74 ha detto:


> Non capisco...
> Hai una storia da raccontare, un disagio da dover sviscerare, e ti presenti con un "sondaggio" [emoji53]
> Perché non essere diretti? È una cosa così grave quello che ti ha colpito? O hai fatto tu qualcosa di grave? Perdonami ma trovo il tuo approccio al forum poco rispettoso di chi viene qui per problematiche serie, se vuoi "giocare" puoi farlo, ma non in questa sezione. Se guardi nel forum ci sono sezioni tra le più disparate, anche dedicate al cazzeggio. Quindi o ci fai partecipi di ciò che è successo, o sposti la cosa che stai facendo qui (e che non ho ancora capito) da un'altra parte...


Magari era un modo per capire i "giudici" della sua confessione prossima futura


----------



## Nocciola (28 Novembre 2015)

AdamStar ha detto:


> Io ho iniziato a stare meglio quando ho riposto meno aspettative sul prossimo e ho iniziato a volermi davvero bene. Molte persone sono sparite dalla mia vita, ne sono rimaste poche ma buone per davvero. Quanto all'amore, anche la persona che merita più fiducia al mondo può ferirti, la vita è fatta così.


Hai ragione. Vorrei riuscire a fare la stessa cosa. Magari anche a riuscire a dare meno di quello che do. Risparmiarmi un po' 
Perché poi somatizzo e quindi ne va della mia salute


----------



## Fiammetta (28 Novembre 2015)

AdamStar ha detto:


> Io ho iniziato a stare meglio *quando ho riposto meno aspettative sul prossimo *e ho iniziato a volermi davvero bene. Molte persone sono sparite dalla mia vita, ne sono rimaste poche ma buone per davvero. Quanto all'amore, anche la persona che merita più fiducia al mondo può ferirti, la vita è fatta così.


Questo ho imparato a farlo anche io, c'è voluto un po' di tempo, ma alla fine ci sono arrivata.


----------



## Ryoga74 (28 Novembre 2015)

AdamStar ha detto:


> Sono sicuro che chi ha un passato simile al mio avrà capito immediatamente che il mio non è "un sondaggio", ma qualcosa di più. Non credo di essere stato irrispettoso verso nessuno, vi seguo da un anno ed ero curioso di tirare in ballo l'argomento per avere altre opinioni e vissuti al riguardo.


Beh il problema è che non si è a conoscenza del tuo passato. Il mio non voleva essere un attacco nei tuoi confronti, ma una semplice constatazione di come ti sei presentato.
Ti faccio un esempio: Falcor ha seguito per un anno il forum proprio come te. Quando ha deciso di scrivere, siccome voleva presentare la sua storia poco per volta, e con uno stile diverso da un semplice punto sulla situazione da partenza per una discussione, ha aperto il suo thread in Priveè. È ancora lì, ben lungi da essere sviscerata, si è preso i suoi tempi.

Ti sei presentato con una sorta di sondaggio, ma qui di solito su Confessionale si racconta una storia, un'esperienza. Capisci in cosa ti sto criticando? 


Fiammetta ha detto:


> Questo ho imparato a farlo anche io, c'è voluto un po' di tempo, ma alla fine ci sono arrivata.


Sarò fatto male io, ma pur con la ferita ancora aperta e pulsante vivo la vita come il più sprovveduto Candido di Voltairiana memoria [emoji28] non riesco a non dare fiducia alle persone, addirittura recentemente mi sono aperto in un modo che non ho mai fatto con una persona che ho visto due volte...


----------



## Fiammetta (28 Novembre 2015)

Ryoga74 ha detto:


> Beh il problema è che non si è a conoscenza del tuo passato. Il mio non voleva essere un attacco nei tuoi confronti, ma una semplice constatazione di come ti sei presentato.
> Ti faccio un esempio: Falcor ha seguito per un anno il forum proprio come te. Quando ha deciso di scrivere, siccome voleva presentare la sua storia poco per volta, e con uno stile diverso da un semplice punto sulla situazione da partenza per una discussione, ha aperto il suo thread in Priveè. È ancora lì, ben lungi da essere sviscerata, si è preso i suoi tempi.
> 
> Ti sei presentato con una sorta di sondaggio, ma qui di solito su Confessionale si racconta una storia, un'esperienza. Capisci in cosa ti sto criticando?
> ...


Eh io non lo faccio più, quando ero giovane e fiduciosa si, poi son cambiata.


----------



## Nicka (28 Novembre 2015)

AdamStar ha detto:


> Vi siete mai vendicati di un torto subito? Come vi ha cambiato? Vi ha aiutato a ritrovare voi stessi? Avete il cuore in pace dopo aver regolato i conti?
> 
> Meglio non amare.


Mai vendicata di niente, per me non vale la pena.
Purtroppo ho conosciuto gente che merita di essere tirata sotto la macchina, ma alla fine mi sono sempre fermata.
E così la gente di merda non ha mai quel che si merita...
Pazienza, quando morirò avrò un posto in paradiso.


----------



## Ryoga74 (28 Novembre 2015)

Nicka ha detto:


> ...
> Pazienza, quando morirò avrò un posto in paradiso.


Ma quale paradiso, sai che palle [emoji29] inferno tutta la vita, se serve in punto di morte tiro un rosario di bestemmie da far cadere gli angeli dal cielo [emoji28]


----------



## Nocciola (28 Novembre 2015)

Nicka ha detto:


> Mai vendicata di niente, per me non vale la pena.
> Purtroppo ho conosciuto gente che merita di essere tirata sotto la macchina, ma alla fine mi sono sempre fermata.
> E così la gente di merda non ha mai quel che si merita...
> Pazienza, quando morirò avrò un posto in paradiso.


Dici che mi resta solo questo? Puntare al paradiso?


----------



## Ryoga74 (28 Novembre 2015)

farfalla ha detto:


> Dici che mi resta solo questo? Puntare al paradiso?


...naaaaaah, sei troppo sveglia anche tu per far compagnia a quei noiosi pennuti con la testa tra le nuvole 

Dovrei essere io quello col morale a terra (e in parte è così) ma a leggere i vostri post pessimisti quasi mi sento sollevato di avere ancora la capacità di prendere la vita con leggerezza


----------



## Spot (28 Novembre 2015)

Ryoga74 ha detto:


> ...naaaaaah, sei troppo sveglia anche tu per far compagnia a quei noiosi pennuti con la testa tra le nuvole
> 
> Dovrei essere io quello col morale a terra (e in parte è così) ma a leggere i vostri post pessimisti quasi mi sento sollevato di avere ancora la capacità di prendere la vita con leggerezza


Se vuoi un po' di pessimismo basta chiedere.
Lo facciamo in umido, stufato e anche fritto.


----------



## Ryoga74 (28 Novembre 2015)

SpotlessMind ha detto:


> Se vuoi un po' di pessimismo basta chiedere.
> Lo facciamo in umido, stufato e anche fritto.


Mogliettina mia, sei una ragazza nel fiore degli anni, con la immensa fortuna di poter ancora scegliere il proprio futuro.
Per non parlare del fatto che ti sei accaparrata il miglior amante sulla piazza, bello simpatico e modesto  come fai a essere pessimista?


----------



## Nicka (28 Novembre 2015)

farfalla ha detto:


> Dici che mi resta solo questo? Puntare al paradiso?


Siamo sempre in tempo per andare all'inferno, dicono ci sia ottima compagnia!


----------



## Ryoga74 (28 Novembre 2015)

Nicka ha detto:


> Siamo sempre in tempo per andare all'inferno, dicono ci sia ottima compagnia!


se vuoi al momento giusto tiro un paio di bestemmie anche per voi due


----------



## Spot (28 Novembre 2015)

Ryoga74 ha detto:


> Mogliettina mia, sei una ragazza nel fiore degli anni, con la immensa fortuna di poter ancora scegliere il proprio futuro.
> Per non parlare del fatto che ti sei accaparrata il miglior amante sulla piazza, bello simpatico e modesto  come fai a essere pessimista?


In certe cose basta il talento 
Sull'amante (?) niente da obiettare


----------



## Ryoga74 (28 Novembre 2015)

SpotlessMind ha detto:


> In certe cose basta il talento
> ...


spiega


----------



## Spot (28 Novembre 2015)

Ryoga74 ha detto:


> spiega


Ironizzavo. 
Te la spiego 'naltra volta che se no svacchiamo un thread serio


----------



## Nocciola (28 Novembre 2015)

Nicka ha detto:


> Siamo sempre in tempo per andare all'inferno, dicono ci sia ottima compagnia!


Organizziamoci


----------



## Buscopann (28 Novembre 2015)

AdamStar ha detto:


> Vi siete mai vendicati di un torto subito? Come vi ha cambiato? Vi ha aiutato a ritrovare voi stessi? Avete il cuore in pace dopo aver regolato i conti?
> 
> Meglio non amare.


Prima di intraprendere la strada della vendetta, scavate due tombe
(Confucio)


----------



## mistral (28 Novembre 2015)

Ultimo ha detto:


> Nel mio caso è stato il contrario.


Idem.
Piu passa il tempo e più mi convinco che il chiodo che mi ferma su questa storia é la non vendetta.
Io ho pagato,mio marito si é disintegrato (meritatamente e per sua stessa mano )ma la socia complice ha tramato,ha agito,ha colpito,ha mentito,ha affondato il coltello anche nel dopo ma continua a godere dello status di moglie amorevole e donna stimata.É una merda che cammina e questo saperla a guardare la plebe dalla torre del castello mi tiene vivo il ricordo.Mi crea rabbia e disagio.Mi hanno sempre insegnato che chi sbaglia paga,quando giochi con il fuoco devi mettere in conto di poterti scottare.Lei ha cosparso tutto di benzina ed ha acceso il fuoco ma a bruciarsi sono stati altri.Nella mia vita ho sempre praticato la regola della superiorità ,del non vale la pena perderci tempo ed energie ma di fronte ad un elemento simile,la voglia di scendere nelle fogne per guardarla negli occhi e dare a Cesare ciò che é di Cesare sta diventando ogni giorno meno arginabile.Infatti ho deciso di farle un regalino per Natale,un giretto all'inferno in cui ho albergato per mesi anche grazie ai suoi giochetti.


----------



## Horny (28 Novembre 2015)

AdamStar ha detto:


> Vi siete mai vendicati di un torto subito? Come vi ha cambiato? Vi ha aiutato a ritrovare voi stessi? Avete il cuore in pace dopo aver regolato i conti?
> 
> Meglio non amare.


no.
li dimentico.


----------



## zanna (30 Novembre 2015)

mistral ha detto:


> Idem.
> Piu passa il tempo e più mi convinco che il chiodo che mi ferma su questa storia é la non vendetta.
> Io ho pagato,mio marito si é disintegrato (meritatamente e per sua stessa mano )ma la socia complice ha tramato,ha agito,ha colpito,ha mentito,ha affondato il coltello anche nel dopo ma continua a godere dello status di moglie amorevole e donna stimata.É una merda che cammina e questo saperla a guardare la plebe dalla torre del castello mi tiene vivo il ricordo.Mi crea rabbia e disagio.Mi hanno sempre insegnato che chi sbaglia paga,quando giochi con il fuoco devi mettere in conto di poterti scottare.Lei ha cosparso tutto di benzina ed ha acceso il fuoco ma a bruciarsi sono stati altri.Nella mia vita ho sempre praticato la regola della superiorità ,del non vale la pena perderci tempo ed energie ma di fronte ad un elemento simile,la voglia di scendere nelle fogne per guardarla negli occhi e dare a Cesare ciò che é di Cesare sta diventando ogni giorno meno arginabile.*Infatti ho deciso di farle un regalino per Natale,un giretto all'inferno in cui ho albergato per mesi anche grazie ai suoi giochetti.*


Tienimi informato ... magari imparo qualche cosa tanto tutto è esperienza


----------



## Tessa (30 Novembre 2015)

mistral ha detto:


> Idem.
> Piu passa il tempo e più mi convinco che il chiodo che mi ferma su questa storia é la non vendetta.
> Io ho pagato,mio marito si é disintegrato (meritatamente e per sua stessa mano )ma la socia complice ha tramato,ha agito,ha colpito,ha mentito,ha affondato il coltello anche nel dopo ma continua a godere dello status di moglie amorevole e donna stimata.É una merda che cammina e questo saperla a guardare la plebe dalla torre del castello mi tiene vivo il ricordo.Mi crea rabbia e disagio.Mi hanno sempre insegnato che chi sbaglia paga,quando giochi con il fuoco devi mettere in conto di poterti scottare.Lei ha cosparso tutto di benzina ed ha acceso il fuoco ma a bruciarsi sono stati altri.Nella mia vita ho sempre praticato la regola della superiorità ,del non vale la pena perderci tempo ed energie ma di fronte ad un elemento simile,la voglia di scendere nelle fogne per guardarla negli occhi e dare a Cesare ciò che é di Cesare sta diventando ogni giorno meno arginabile.*Infatti ho deciso di farle un regalino per Natale,un giretto all'inferno in cui ho albergato per mesi anche grazie ai suoi giochetti.*


Lascia perdere....
Non ti aiuterà a superare la cosa, che da come ti leggo brucia ancora tantissimo, anzi.....


----------



## Mary The Philips (30 Novembre 2015)

mistral ha detto:


> Idem.
> Piu passa il tempo e più mi convinco che il chiodo che mi ferma su questa storia é la non vendetta.
> Io ho pagato,mio marito si é disintegrato (meritatamente e per sua stessa mano )ma la socia complice ha tramato,ha agito,ha colpito,ha mentito,ha affondato il coltello anche nel dopo ma continua a godere dello status di moglie amorevole e donna stimata.É una merda che cammina e questo saperla a guardare la plebe dalla torre del castello mi tiene vivo il ricordo.Mi crea rabbia e disagio.Mi hanno sempre insegnato che chi sbaglia paga,quando giochi con il fuoco devi mettere in conto di poterti scottare.Lei ha cosparso tutto di benzina ed ha acceso il fuoco ma a bruciarsi sono stati altri.Nella mia vita ho sempre praticato la regola della superiorità ,del non vale la pena perderci tempo ed energie ma di fronte ad un elemento simile,la voglia di scendere nelle fogne per guardarla negli occhi e dare a Cesare ciò che é di Cesare sta diventando ogni giorno meno arginabile.Infatti ho deciso di farle un regalino per Natale,un giretto all'inferno in cui ho albergato per mesi anche grazie ai suoi giochetti.




La tua storia e' la versione amplificata della mia,  sensazioni vendicative incluse; la rabbia che traspare dai tuoi scritti, legittima peraltro, a me fa l'effetto contrario. Non mi istiga ne' attizza la mia, anzi mi consente di realizzare ulteriormente la presa di distanza dall'altra e cio' che rappresenta. 


Hai quasi un mese di tempo per confezionare e perfezionare il regalo, magari strada facendo il solo percorso servira' a far sbollire i residui tossici che ti avvelenano. Facci sapere tutto e in bocca alla... al lupo


----------



## lunaiena (1 Dicembre 2015)

Mai vendicata o meglio mai attuato un piano di vendicativo...
ho sempre aspettato i cadaveri passare ...
e prima o poi passano ...basta avere pazienza ...


----------



## Nobody (1 Dicembre 2015)

Nicka ha detto:


> Mai vendicata di niente, per me non vale la pena.
> Purtroppo ho conosciuto gente che merita di essere tirata sotto la macchina, ma alla fine mi sono sempre fermata.
> E così la gente di merda non ha mai quel che si merita...
> Pazienza, quando morirò avrò un posto in paradiso.


Penso che la vendetta migliore che possa escogitarsi è essere appagato e felice... difficilmente si può trovare qualcosa che mandi più in bestia chi ci vuol male.
Nei casi proprio limite... una 357 magnum


----------



## mistral (1 Dicembre 2015)

Mary The Philips ha detto:


> La tua storia e' la versione amplificata della mia,  sensazioni vendicative incluse; la rabbia che traspare dai tuoi scritti, legittima peraltro, a me fa l'effetto contrario. Non mi istiga ne' attizza la mia, anzi mi consente di realizzare ulteriormente la presa di distanza dall'altra e cio' che rappresenta.
> 
> 
> Hai quasi un mese di tempo per confezionare e perfezionare il regalo, magari strada facendo il solo percorso servira' a far sbollire i residui tossici che ti avvelenano. Facci sapere tutto e in bocca alla... al lupo


Ommamma,non ho progetti memorabili.Non ho nemmeno intenzione di dire al marito cosa succede a casa sua quando lui lavora o cosa succede quando sua moglie "lavora".So dei particolari che lo distruggerebbero e lui non ha colpe se ha una moglie che per passare il tempo gioca a sedurre i clienti .D'altronde una trentacinquenne che ha come massima responsabilità il comprare la scatoletta al cane ,dovrà pure impegnare il tempo libero e sfogare la tensione .....
So semplicemente tanti ma tanti particolari ,suoi complessi,suoi problemi,fisse,sparlate sue nei confronti di suo marito che ha minuziosamente descritto al mio ,ha raccontato cose davvero intime con commenti di cattivo gusto ma tutt'ora sta con lui Pucci Pucci con foto a culo di gallina e baci appassionati.....la coerenza,buttato merda sulla suocera,parenti,amici.Ho i contatti di suo marito e della metà dei suoi amici e parenti,basterebbe un click per seppellirla .Lei ci tiene all'immagine che ha propinato agli altri,vive in funzione dell'apparire .Voglio solo sporcarla un po anche di fuori visto che di dentro é già al completo.A proposito,se mi dovessi fare un amante MAI sposato perché quando crollano raccontano alla moglie particolari che nemmeno un bambino senza filtri arriverebbe a tanto .Pure se nn abbiamo la ceretta fresca di giornata....
Le farò un riassunto delle cose che so(compresi i suoi tentativi di approccio avvenuti mesi doppo la loro rottura quando mi ringraziava e giurava di sparire ,di considerarla morta...una gatta morta) e farle capire che ora nella stanza dei bottoni ci sono io .Vediamo se il gioco la diverte come allora.Bastava che quando disse che sarebbe sparita ,lo avesse fatto per me era seppellita.Ero troppo impegnata ad ammazzare mio marito per dedicarmi a lei.Ha fatto finta di uscire dalla porta per poi cercare di entrare dalla finestra .Io ho comprensione per chi commette uno sbaglio (cosa che lei sosteneva) ma per chi tradisce la buona fede e cerca di colpire ulteriormente alle spalle non rendendosi conto che chi ha davanti non é esattamente una cretina ma solamente una persona dotata di buon senso ecco,lì non ce la faccio a trovare dentro di me attenuanti.Porca miseria ,oca che non sei altro ma non ti rendi conto che tra l'ergastolo e la libertà senza condizionale ti ho offerto la seconda ? E tu fai calmare le acque e torni alla carica? Ecco,mi ribolle il sangue ,un gesto buono sprecato,porca miseria.


----------



## mistral (1 Dicembre 2015)

Tessa ha detto:


> Lascia perdere....
> Non ti aiuterà a superare la cosa, che da come ti leggo brucia ancora tantissimo, anzi.....


Ma sai che mi sono analizzata alla nausea e sono arrivata alla convinzione che il nodo che mi rimane é proprio quello di vomitarle addosso alcune cose?
Lei davvero pensa di esserne uscita immacolata.Di averla fatta franca e che mio marito non mi abbia fatto vedere i suoi approcci postumi.Tutto questo mentre noi cercavamo di rimetterci in piedi mentalmente e fisicamente.Lei invece giocava...
Quando penso a questa storia ho archiviato mio marito,ha sbagliato,ha pagato tantissimo,ha fatto e sta facendo l'impossibile per riscattarsi,vivevamo il peggior periodo mai avuto,lei ha saputo giocare molto meglio di lui,il baciarlo,il buttarcisi addosso,il trovare pretesti per vederlo,per un caffè ,per un aperitivo,ha usato il suo confidare i nostri problemi a suo favore insomma,dimmi cosa ti manca e te lo do io.
Questo mi brucia tantissimo,il dopo di cui é responsabile solo lei a differenza del durante.,


----------



## Diletta (2 Dicembre 2015)

*Mistral*

procedi pure col "regalo natalizio", hai la mia approvazione!!:up:
In questo modo, non fai del male a chi è vittima, esempio il marito, o a chi non c'entra nulla, esempio, gente che la conosce, ma è una cosa fra te e lei.
Un risarcimento per te, un regalo che torna a te.

P.s.: concordo in pieno sulla regola dell'amante NON sposato...se ne sentono delle belle "dopo", e anche questo non è male se si fa la "cortesia" di metterle al corrente!!


----------



## Anonimo1523 (2 Dicembre 2015)

Diletta ha detto:


> procedi pure col "regalo natalizio", hai la mia approvazione!!:up:
> In questo modo, non fai del male a chi è vittima, esempio il marito, o a chi non c'entra nulla, esempio, gente che la conosce, ma è una cosa fra te e lei.
> Un risarcimento per te, un regalo che torna a te.
> 
> P.s.: concordo in pieno sulla regola dell'amante NON sposato...se ne sentono delle belle "dopo", e anche questo non è male se si fa la "cortesia" di metterle al corrente!!


Quoto. Tutto. Ne ho sentite anch'io sul suo conto che, ovviamente, qualora fossero vere non cii sarebbe stato sesso.


----------



## mistral (2 Dicembre 2015)

Diletta ha detto:


> procedi pure col "regalo natalizio", hai la mia approvazione!!:up:
> In questo modo, non fai del male a chi è vittima, esempio il marito, o a chi non c'entra nulla, esempio, gente che la conosce, ma è una cosa fra te e lei.
> Un risarcimento per te, un regalo che torna a te.
> 
> P.s.: concordo in pieno sulla regola dell'amante NON sposato...se ne sentono delle belle "dopo", e anche questo non è male se si fa la "cortesia" di metterle al corrente!!


Io la metterei candidamente al corrente di cose che lei pensa di mascherare bene con trucco,parrucco e abiti ,e se le ha notate  mio marito..... 
Un sacco di cose sulle quali continuava a chiedere conferme a mio marito del tipo"ma si nota tanto..?".....e lui "nooooooooo.."....con aria molto interessata :singleeye:
Anche comunicarle il giudizio ovviamente maschilista di mio marito riferito al fatto che lei cominciava a fantasticare di lasciare il marito per metter su famiglia con il mio il quale,non sapendo più come uscirne aveva chiesto alla sua migliore amica di fingersi me e fare la parte della moglie incazzata (io)..Oppure il verdetto finale. "Ma pensi che un uomo che vede una donna comportarsi così può mai pensare di vederla come sua moglie e madre dei suoi figli,dovrei mettere telecamere al lavoro e a casa!" Della serie se ti presenti come Zoccola mondiale diciamo che ti prendo in parola.
Al di là delle cose da donne pettegole ,mi preme comunque metterla al corrente del fatto che so e che sapevo tutto ma l'avevo lasciata indenne nella sua vita,si é giocata molto male le sue carte cercando di fare la furba nel dopo.Il suo comportamento mi ha creato un certo prurito altalenante ,é giusto che lo sappia che ho ritirato la grazia a tempo indefinito..


----------



## zanna (2 Dicembre 2015)

mistral ha detto:


> Io la metterei candidamente al corrente di cose che lei pensa di mascherare bene con trucco,parrucco e abiti ,e se le ha notate  mio marito.....
> Un sacco di cose sulle quali continuava a chiedere conferme a mio marito del tipo"ma si nota tanto..?".....e lui "nooooooooo.."....con aria molto interessata :singleeye:
> Anche comunicarle il giudizio ovviamente maschilista di mio marito riferito al fatto che lei cominciava a fantasticare di lasciare il marito per metter su famiglia con il mio il quale,non sapendo più come uscirne aveva chiesto alla sua migliore amica di fingersi me e fare la parte della moglie incazzata (io)..Oppure il verdetto finale. "Ma pensi che un uomo che vede una donna comportarsi così può mai pensare di vederla come sua moglie e madre dei suoi figli,dovrei mettere telecamere al lavoro e a casa!" Della serie se ti presenti come Zoccola mondiale diciamo che ti prendo in parola.
> Al di là delle cose da donne pettegole ,mi preme comunque metterla al corrente del fatto che so e che sapevo tutto ma l'avevo lasciata indenne nella sua vita,si é giocata molto male le sue carte cercando di fare la furba nel dopo.Il suo comportamento mi ha creato un certo prurito altalenante ,é giusto che lo sappia che ho ritirato la grazia a tempo indefinito..


Ne vale effettivamente la pena? ... Onestamente!!


----------



## Eratò (2 Dicembre 2015)

mistral ha detto:


> Io la metterei candidamente al corrente di cose che lei pensa di mascherare bene con trucco,parrucco e abiti ,e se le ha notate  mio marito.....
> Un sacco di cose sulle quali continuava a chiedere conferme a mio marito del tipo"ma si nota tanto..?".....e lui "nooooooooo.."....con aria molto interessata :singleeye:
> Anche comunicarle il giudizio ovviamente maschilista di mio marito riferito al fatto che lei cominciava a fantasticare di lasciare il marito per metter su famiglia con il mio il quale,non sapendo più come uscirne aveva chiesto alla sua migliore amica di fingersi me e fare la parte della moglie incazzata (io)..Oppure il verdetto finale. "Ma pensi che un uomo che vede una donna comportarsi così può mai pensare di vederla come sua moglie e madre dei suoi figli,dovrei mettere telecamere al lavoro e a casa!" Della serie se ti presenti come Zoccola mondiale diciamo che ti prendo in parola.
> Al di là delle cose da donne pettegole ,mi preme comunque metterla al corrente del fatto che so e che sapevo tutto ma l'avevo lasciata indenne nella sua vita,si é giocata molto male le sue carte cercando di fare la furba nel dopo.Il suo comportamento mi ha creato un certo prurito altalenante ,é giusto che lo sappia che ho ritirato la grazia a tempo indefinito..


Ma perchè? Ma se è stato pure tuo marito a metterle idee in testa? Avrà sbagliato, certo... Ma perchè cerchiamo di convincere noi stesse che lui poveretto ha sbagliato troppo, preso dal desiderio e dalla leggerezza mentre quella stronza era e stronza rimane? Dai... Che a Natale siamovtutti piu buoni no?


----------



## zanna (2 Dicembre 2015)

Eratò ha detto:


> Ma perchè? Ma se è stato pure tuo marito a metterle idee in testa? Avrà sbagliato, certo... Ma perchè cerchiamo di convincere noi stesse che lui poveretto ha sbagliato troppo, preso dal desiderio e dalla leggerezza mentre quella stronza era e stronza rimane? Dai... *Che a Natale siamovtutti piu buoni no?*


No!!

E' più semplice avercela con lei ... arriverà anche il momento di lui ma non ancora ...


----------



## Eratò (2 Dicembre 2015)

zanna ha detto:


> No!!
> 
> E' più semplice avercela con lei ... arriverà anche il momento di lui ma non ancora ...


Ok.


----------



## Anonimo1523 (2 Dicembre 2015)

mistral ha detto:


> Io la metterei candidamente al corrente di cose che lei pensa di mascherare bene con trucco,parrucco e abiti ,e se le ha notate  mio marito.....
> Un sacco di cose sulle quali continuava a chiedere conferme a mio marito del tipo"ma si nota tanto..?".....e lui "nooooooooo.."....con aria molto interessata :singleeye:
> Anche comunicarle il giudizio ovviamente maschilista di mio marito riferito al fatto che lei cominciava a fantasticare di lasciare il marito per metter su famiglia con il mio il quale,non sapendo più come uscirne aveva chiesto alla sua migliore amica di fingersi me e fare la parte della moglie incazzata (io)..Oppure il verdetto finale. "Ma pensi che un uomo che vede una donna comportarsi così può mai pensare di vederla come sua moglie e madre dei suoi figli,dovrei mettere telecamere al lavoro e a casa!" Della serie se ti presenti come Zoccola mondiale diciamo che ti prendo in parola.
> Al di là delle cose da donne pettegole ,mi preme comunque metterla al corrente del fatto che so e che sapevo tutto ma l'avevo lasciata indenne nella sua vita,si é giocata molto male le sue carte cercando di fare la furba nel dopo.Il suo comportamento mi ha creato un certo prurito altalenante ,é giusto che lo sappia che ho ritirato la grazia a tempo indefinito..





Diletta ha detto:


> procedi pure col "regalo natalizio", hai la mia approvazione!!:up:
> In questo modo, non fai del male a chi è vittima, esempio il marito, o a chi non c'entra nulla, esempio, gente che la conosce, ma è una cosa fra te e lei.
> Un risarcimento per te, un regalo che torna a te.
> 
> P.s.: concordo in pieno sulla regola dell'amante NON sposato...se ne sentono delle belle "dopo", e anche questo non è male se si fa la "cortesia" di metterle al corrente!!


Fate pure ... poi a risultato acquisito vi assumo io per fare qualcosa a lui.


----------



## mistral (2 Dicembre 2015)

Eratò ha detto:


> Ma perchè? Ma se è stato pure tuo marito a metterle idee in testa? Avrà sbagliato, certo... Ma perchè cerchiamo di convincere noi stesse che lui poveretto ha sbagliato troppo, preso dal desiderio e dalla leggerezza mentre quella stronza era e stronza rimane? Dai... Che a Natale siamovtutti piu buoni no?


Credo che tu non abbia letto che cosa ho fatto passare al mio innocente cucciolino lo step successivo poteva soltanto essere la prenotazione del tempio crematorio..
Non mi convinco assolutamente dell'innocenza di nessuno compresa lei..Oltre a tutto il mio detto e il mio fatto,molto oltre con lui ci é andata pesante la sua coscienza .Si é auto punito in modo piuttosto duro e lo sta ancora facendo .A distanza di quasi due anni,fa fatica a perdonare se stesso.Anche lui come me convive con questo chiodo e nei suoi occhi vedo ancora una muta richiesta di perdono che lui sa potrebbe non arrivare mai.Il perdono é accettare completamente l'accaduto .Io sono convinta che pur passando un brutto periodo di coppia si poteva cercare di risolvere in altro modo.Non é stato un tradimento arrivato dopo estenuanti tentativi di mediazione ma piuttosto alimentato dall'ignorarci .E di questo ho sicuramente colpa anche io.
Ora spiegami perché l'unica a dormire tra due guanciali deve essere quella che ha orchestrato sapientemente il tutto è che per due mesi lo ha marcato stretto anche fisicamente?Il che non significa che lei sia la sola colpevole ma che é anch'essa colpevole.
Tu porgi  sempre l'altra guancia o quando ci vuole ci vuole?
Come lei non si é preoccupata della mia serenità o sensibilità non vedo perché mi dovrei preoccupare io della sua .
Ripeto per la centesima volta,una trentenne sposata  che vedeva in un uomo più grande,sposato,con tre figli una via d'uscita dal suo matrimonio mi sembrava già sufficientemente sfigata.Il fatto che sgridasse l'amante perché non le diceva che la amava ma solo che le voleva bene ,che facesse fatica a fare sesso con lei che quindi lo accusava di aver fatto sesso con me o di non piacerle ,di avere un amante che cercava la complicità di una sua amica per aiutarlo a scaricarla tenendola buona,che appena ha confessato l'ha chiamata dicendo che era finita senza se e senza ma ,che mentre lei fantasticava su futuro e figli all' amante frullava nella testa la frase" certo,proprio con te li farei..."ecco,mi faceva anche pena mista QUASI a tenerezza.Quindi una bella botta alla sua storia d'amore e alla sua autostima se l'é presa sonoramente .Sono convinta che dopo la sua partenza da mangia uomini che voleva farsi solo qualche scopata (parole sue) é cascata nella rete dei sentimenti,avrà sicuramente sofferto e questa sofferenza l'ha vomitata su di lui e su di me nel dopo.Quando ormai non le sarebbe rimasto altro da fare di vergognarsi e sparire come aveva spergiurato di fare "perché lei amava suo marito e non voleva perderlo"......,Bene ,gliel'ho lasciato tranquillo come un bebè il marito e lei mi ringrazia riprovandoci in parecchi modi ,la più eclatante scrivendo a mio marito di andare a casa sua il tal giorno all'ora X per fare l'amore....Un uomo che ti ha detto a chiare lettere che era finita.Ma cosa cacchio vuoi,che prenda un coltello e che ammazzi ad uno ad uno i miei figli e poi mi suicidi per lasciarti campo libero?Non ci arrivi a pensare che casino stia passando il tuo compagno di giochi? Hai ancora voglia di divertirti?
Ci ho provato per quasi due anni a fare la santa ma non ci sono tagliata.Sai da cosa l'ho anche capito?
Ho avuto un'esplosione di acne (a 40 anni) che ho dovuto trattare con una cura da cavallo,tutta la merda che mi sono tenuta dentro ha cercato di uscire in qualche modo ,ho,porto troppo l'altra guancia a chi si meritava solo un bel calcio nel culo fasciato dai leggins in finta pelle!


----------



## Eratò (2 Dicembre 2015)

mistral ha detto:


> Credo che tu non abbia letto che cosa ho fatto passare al mio innocente cucciolino lo step successivo poteva soltanto essere la prenotazione del tempio crematorio..
> Non mi convinco assolutamente dell'innocenza di nessuno compresa lei..Oltre a tutto il mio detto e il mio fatto,molto oltre con lui ci é andata pesante la sua coscienza .Si é auto punito in modo piuttosto duro e lo sta ancora facendo .A distanza di quasi due anni,fa fatica a perdonare se stesso.Anche lui come me convive con questo chiodo e nei suoi occhi vedo ancora una muta richiesta di perdono che lui sa potrebbe non arrivare mai.Il perdono é accettare completamente l'accaduto .Io sono convinta che pur passando un brutto periodo di coppia si poteva cercare di risolvere in altro modo.Non é stato un tradimento arrivato dopo estenuanti tentativi di mediazione ma piuttosto alimentato dall'ignorarci .E di questo ho sicuramente colpa anche io.
> Ora spiegami perché l'unica a dormire tra due guanciali deve essere quella che ha orchestrato sapientemente il tutto è che per due mesi lo ha marcato stretto anche fisicamente?Il che non significa che lei sia la sola colpevole ma che é anch'essa colpevole.
> Tu porgi  sempre l'altra guancia o quando ci vuole ci vuole?
> ...


Fai come credi e ti auguro di stare meglio.


----------



## mistral (3 Dicembre 2015)

Grazie Eratò,io ,al di là della rabbia verso di lei per quanto concerne la sua parte in questa storia,vivo bene.
Non tornerei indietro nei due anni precedenti .Eravamo piombati nella quasi totale incomunicabilità e quando lo facevamo capivamo c@zzi per mazzi.Eravamo presi unicamente dai figli,lavoro e doveri .Non so come eravamo arrivati a quel puntra ,sentimentalmente sono o meglio siamo molto felici.Siamo ritornati come ai primi tempi ma con il vantaggio di conoscere gran parte della strada e di avere ormai una profonda conoscenza di noi.Questo episodio ci ha messi con le spalle al muro,io ho capito quanto certe cose che a me sembravano secondarie a lui mancassero e gli facessero male ,lui idem,si é reso conto di quali suoi comportamenti o atteggiamenti mi avevano portata ad isolarlo .É stato crudelmente terapeutico ,come un'analisi che ti costringe a tirare fuori le cose che avevi chiuso a chiave.Nella sfortuna,la fortuna é stata il suo non innamorarsi della signora in questione,le voleva bene si,gli piaceva essere adulato e ammirato ,tutte quelle attenzioni che le donne e gli uomini riservano ad inizio relazione.Poi a poco a poco lei si é svelata per quello che é,con l'apoteosi finale che l'ha fatta sprofondare ai suoi occhi.Lui mi disse che in quella confusione aveva tutti i tasselli ma non riusciva a metterli insieme e che dopo la confessione e di fronte alle sue invettive il quadro su di lei é stato chiaro.
Il presunto amore di lei era semplicemente egoistico,fino a che lui ha ricoperto il ruolo che a lei era congeniale era osannatoe adulato,nel momento in cui le dice che io so tutto,anziché preoccuparsi che non lo avessi ammazzato con una badilata ha iniziato una fase durata settimane in cui ha detto a lui e me le peggio cose .Ha cercato in tutti i modi di peggiorare la situazione di mio marito ,di affissarlo raccontandomi anche cose surreali da fuori di testa.Uomo di merda,lei merita di meglio,meglio perdere che trovare uomini di quel genere (immagino che fosse di merda perché non é stato con lei)oltre a pararsi il culo con una serie infinita di accuse  a lui senza senso ,molte palesemente false e questo senza che nessuno di noi due avesse mai dato da pensare di voler coinvolgere suo marito.E pensare che si professava innamorata,lo amava talmente tanto che 30 secondi dopo cercava di distruggerlo .Io le ho detto che capita a tutti di sbagliare,di stare tranquilla che per me sarebbe finita lì .Non ha saputo apprezzare nemmeno questo.
Sono invettive  che lancio qui,in campo neutro,come quando ti tiri una martellata sul dito e sei in un luogo dove puoi dare sfogo a gran voce a tutte le parolacce esistenti ed ancora da inventare.
Per il resto del tempo mi godo questa rinata vita sentimentale ,con figli ormai piuttosto autonomi che ci permettono di avere i nostri spazi che da anni non ci concedevamo (con lavoro,tre figli,gatto e cani non é facile) i nostri week end,le cenette a due o semplicemente i tanti baci ,abbracci,dormire mano nella mano ,queste ultime sono cose che abbiamo sempre fatto,siamo sempre stati molto fisici fino a che qualcosa si é inceppato e ci siamo arrotolati su noi stessi con un sacco di cose da dirci che per orgoglio tacevamo o dicevamo in modo sbagliato.
Molto del merito é sicuramente di mio marito,non ha sbagliato niente nel dopo,é stato coerente,nelle parole ,nei comportamenti e nei fatti.Ha attuato su se stesso un cambiamento e una presa di coscienza enorme.Adoro vedere questi suoi cambiamenti,il primo ad esserne orgoglioso é lui e lo si percepisce chiaramente.
Non ha cercato scusanti ,mi ha semplicemente detto "ho sbagliato tanto,mi sono trovato di fronte all'abbaglio di chi mi ha palesemente offerto ciò che mi mancava,mi sono cullato nelle sensazioni che il sentirsi amati e desiderati può dare ma io quelle cose le volevo da te ,era solo un surrogato che mi lasciava una parte di amaro in bocca ma non sapevo più come fare ad uscirne indenne,non volevo ferire lei ,ma in qualche modo dovevo chiudere"
Nessuna accusa a me,a lei,solo lui e il suo sbaglio o abbaglio.
.....ma il comportamento di lei proprio non lo riesco ad archiviare e due paroline sul dopo gliele devo dire...credo


----------



## Anonimo1523 (3 Dicembre 2015)

mistral ha detto:


> Grazie Eratò,io ,al di là della rabbia verso di lei per quanto concerne la sua parte in questa storia,vivo bene.
> Non tornerei indietro nei due anni precedenti .Eravamo piombati nella quasi totale incomunicabilità e quando lo facevamo capivamo c@zzi per mazzi.Eravamo presi unicamente dai figli,lavoro e doveri .Non so come eravamo arrivati a quel puntra ,sentimentalmente sono o meglio siamo molto felici.Siamo ritornati come ai primi tempi ma con il vantaggio di conoscere gran parte della strada e di avere ormai una profonda conoscenza di noi.Questo episodio ci ha messi con le spalle al muro,io ho capito quanto certe cose che a me sembravano secondarie a lui mancassero e gli facessero male ,lui idem,si é reso conto di quali suoi comportamenti o atteggiamenti mi avevano portata ad isolarlo .É stato crudelmente terapeutico ,come un'analisi che ti costringe a tirare fuori le cose che avevi chiuso a chiave.Nella sfortuna,la fortuna é stata il suo non innamorarsi della signora in questione,le voleva bene si,gli piaceva essere adulato e ammirato ,tutte quelle attenzioni che le donne e gli uomini riservano ad inizio relazione.Poi a poco a poco lei si é svelata per quello che é,con l'apoteosi finale che l'ha fatta sprofondare ai suoi occhi.Lui mi disse che in quella confusione aveva tutti i tasselli ma non riusciva a metterli insieme e che dopo la confessione e di fronte alle sue invettive il quadro su di lei é stato chiaro.
> Il presunto amore di lei era semplicemente egoistico,fino a che lui ha ricoperto il ruolo che a lei era congeniale era osannatoe adulato,nel momento in cui le dice che io so tutto,anziché preoccuparsi che non lo avessi ammazzato con una badilata ha iniziato una fase durata settimane in cui ha detto a lui e me le peggio cose .Ha cercato in tutti i modi di peggiorare la situazione di mio marito ,di affissarlo raccontandomi anche cose surreali da fuori di testa.Uomo di merda,lei merita di meglio,meglio perdere che trovare uomini di quel genere (immagino che fosse di merda perché non é stato con lei)oltre a pararsi il culo con una serie infinita di accuse  a lui senza senso ,molte palesemente false e questo senza che nessuno di noi due avesse mai dato da pensare di voler coinvolgere suo marito.E pensare che si professava innamorata,lo amava talmente tanto che 30 secondi dopo cercava di distruggerlo .Io le ho detto che capita a tutti di sbagliare,di stare tranquilla che per me sarebbe finita lì .Non ha saputo apprezzare nemmeno questo.
> Sono invettive  che lancio qui,in campo neutro,come quando ti tiri una martellata sul dito e sei in un luogo dove puoi dare sfogo a gran voce a tutte le parolacce esistenti ed ancora da inventare.
> ...


Facci sapere come è andata.


----------



## mistral (3 Dicembre 2015)

Posso metterci la mano sul fuoco che non andrà in nessun modo.Ingoierá il rospo fingendo indifferenza .Onestamente ,di fronte a ciò,cosa  mai potrebbe controbattere?
Scriverò una mail con tutta la documentazione allegata (compreso lo screen con nome e sua foto profilo in bella vista dove gentilmente offre a mio marito una serata di sesso a casa sua)e la metterò al corrente di ciò che sapevo ,che so e dei relativi contatti a cui in un momento di pazzia potrei decidere di inviare il tutto.
Insomma,le farò vedere la stanza dell'arsenale in mio possesso con tanto di pulsantiera lancia missili indirizzati sulla sua testa.Porta che sarebbe rimasta chiusa se così fosse rimasta anche la sua bocca .
É una a cui é piaciuto tanto "giocare"anche sporco ,capirà di sicuro.


----------



## zanna (3 Dicembre 2015)

mistral ha detto:


> Posso metterci la mano sul fuoco che non andrà in nessun modo.Ingoierá il rospo fingendo indifferenza .Onestamente ,di fronte a ciò,cosa  mai potrebbe controbattere?
> *Scriverò una mail con tutta la documentazione allegata* (compreso lo screen con nome e sua foto profilo in bella vista dove gentilmente offre a mio marito una serata di sesso a casa sua)e la metterò al corrente di ciò che sapevo ,che so e dei relativi contatti a cui in un momento di pazzia potrei decidere di inviare il tutto.
> Insomma,le farò vedere la stanza dell'arsenale in mio possesso con tanto di pulsantiera lancia missili indirizzati sulla sua testa.Porta che sarebbe rimasta chiusa se così fosse rimasta anche la sua bocca .
> É una a cui é piaciuto tanto "giocare"anche sporco ,capirà di sicuro.


Consiglio spassionato (poi fa come ti pare) ... non tutta tutta la documentazione in tuo possesso ... giusto un pò e concludi dicendo "se mi dovesse servire naturalmente ho ancora molto altro ... "
Cerca infine di valutare se quello che vuoi fare potrebbe causarti dei problemi ... consulta qualcuno di esperto non vorrei ti beccassi una denuncia per stalking ...


----------



## JON (3 Dicembre 2015)

mistral ha detto:


> Quando ormai non le sarebbe rimasto altro da fare di vergognarsi e sparire come aveva spergiurato di fare "perché lei amava suo marito e non voleva perderlo"......,Bene ,gliel'ho lasciato tranquillo come un bebè il marito e lei mi ringrazia riprovandoci in parecchi modi ,la più eclatante scrivendo a mio marito di andare a casa sua il tal giorno all'ora X per fare l'amore....Un uomo che ti ha detto a chiare lettere che era finita.Ma cosa cacchio vuoi,che prenda un coltello e che ammazzi ad uno ad uno i miei figli e poi mi suicidi per lasciarti campo libero?Non ci arrivi a pensare che casino stia passando il tuo compagno di giochi? Hai ancora voglia di divertirti?
> Ci ho provato per quasi due anni a fare la santa ma non ci sono tagliata.Sai da cosa l'ho anche capito?
> Ho avuto un'esplosione di acne (a 40 anni) che ho dovuto trattare con una cura da cavallo,tutta la merda che mi sono tenuta dentro ha cercato di uscire in qualche modo ,ho,porto troppo l'altra guancia a chi si meritava solo un bel calcio nel culo fasciato dai leggins in finta pelle!


Un'impunita, praticamente.
Sarà pure vero che la vendetta non serve a molto, ma in casi come questo può essere necessaria. C'è gente che reagisce "bene" solo alla paura.


----------



## JON (3 Dicembre 2015)

zanna ha detto:


> Consiglio spassionato (poi fa come ti pare) ... non tutta tutta la documentazione in tuo possesso ... giusto un pò e concludi dicendo "se mi dovesse servire naturalmente ho ancora molto altro ... "
> Cerca infine di valutare se quello che vuoi fare potrebbe causarti dei problemi ... consulta qualcuno di esperto non vorrei ti beccassi una denuncia per stalking ...


Consiglio più che giusto.
Aggiungo. Non sarebbe meglio agire anonimamente?


----------



## Falcor (3 Dicembre 2015)

Come fa ad essere stalking se è il telefono del marito? Non ha violato password per avere quegli screen.


----------



## zanna (3 Dicembre 2015)

Falcor ha detto:


> Come fa ad essere stalking se è il telefono del marito? Non ha violato password per avere quegli screen.


Di uno/a che si comporta così tu ti fideresti? O almeno un legittimo dubbio che potrebbe ritorcerti contro il tuo (generico) legittimo dolore e immane incazzatura non ti sfiorerebbe? Non si parla del marito ma della facocera che ha già dato prova di mente "sopraffina" ... per come la vedo io il rischio non è proprio peregrino dato che non si ha a che fare con una qualsiasi che magari non vede l'ora di sgarciarsi dal consorte per un motivo o per l'altro ...


----------



## Falcor (3 Dicembre 2015)

Ma su questo hai perfettamente ragione. Da una come lei ci si potrebbe aspettare qualsiasi cosa ma penso che mistral lo abbia messo in conto. Persone del genere vogliono sempre avere l'ultima parola e mistral potrebbe ritrovarsi inghiottita di nuovo in una spirale da cui è uscita da tempo. Io penso solo che se mistral ha la forte esigenza di farlo debba farlo. Ma ovviamente il vostro consiglio di usare prudenza è giustissimo. Magari parlare con un avvocato prima di fare qualsiasi cosa.


----------



## Mary The Philips (3 Dicembre 2015)

mistral ha detto:


> Posso metterci la mano sul fuoco che non andrà in nessun modo.Ingoierá il rospo fingendo indifferenza .Onestamente ,di fronte a ciò,cosa  mai potrebbe controbattere?
> Scriverò una mail con tutta la documentazione allegata (compreso lo screen con nome e sua foto profilo in bella vista dove gentilmente offre a mio marito una serata di sesso a casa sua)e la metterò al corrente di ciò che sapevo ,che so e dei relativi contatti a cui in un momento di pazzia potrei decidere di inviare il tutto.
> Insomma,le farò vedere la stanza dell'arsenale in mio possesso con tanto di pulsantiera lancia missili indirizzati sulla sua testa.Porta che sarebbe rimasta chiusa se così fosse rimasta anche la sua bocca .
> É una a cui é piaciuto tanto "giocare"anche sporco ,capirà di sicuro.



Con la pancia capisco perfettamente il tuo sentire, ma la testa rifiuta totalmente di seguire.

La domanda che mi viene spontanea è: e quindi? E dopo?

Pensi che lei non sappia che tu sai? Pensi che non si renda conto che sei completamente diversa da lei e che probabilmente anche per questo si è accanita su tuo marito perfino sfidandoti apertamente con la mail postuma? E vale la pena duellare con un essere come quello che hai descritto? Per raggiungere cosa? Che lei si spaventi, che ti preghi umilmente di non diffondere le cazzate di cui pare la sua vita sia piena? La sua ipocrisia, la sua falsità, la sua meschinità sono fatti suoi e di chi sceglie di viverle accanto: se ti aspetti un atteggiamento contrito o mortificato in risposta ad un eventuale tuo attacco o godimento tuo per le conseguenze che potrebbero occorrerle, per me sbagli approccio. Voglio dire che personalmente se proprio dovessi decidere che per me è meglio agire piuttosto che rimuginare sulla pochezza di lei a vita, farei le cose in grande. Me ne fregherei anche del marito e sparerei tutto l'arsenale in una sola botta, facendo tabula rasa di ogni mio residuo bellico. Non mi preoccuperei neanche delle conseguenze sulla sua vita, volterei pagina e penserei definitivamente alla mia. Le vie di mezzo, in questi casi, per me fanno più male che altro a chi sceglie di percorrerle, fermo restando che concentrarsi sulla propria coppia rimane quanto di più sano si possa fare.

A proposito, sei davvero convinta che il nodo che non ti consente di essere felice con tuo marito ora che è tuttobenetuttoaposto sia questo? E se dovessi scoprire che dopo aver piantato un casino inenarrabile, lei sottoterra, ancora c'è qualcosa che ti turba? Ci hai pensato?


----------



## Tessa (3 Dicembre 2015)

mistral ha detto:


> Posso metterci la mano sul fuoco che non andrà in nessun modo.Ingoierá il rospo fingendo indifferenza .Onestamente ,di fronte a ciò,cosa  mai potrebbe controbattere?
> Scriverò una mail con tutta la documentazione allegata (compreso lo screen con nome e sua foto profilo in bella vista dove gentilmente offre a mio marito una serata di sesso a casa sua)e la metterò al corrente di ciò che sapevo ,che so e dei relativi contatti a cui in un momento di pazzia potrei decidere di inviare il tutto.
> Insomma,le farò vedere la stanza dell'arsenale in mio possesso con tanto di pulsantiera lancia missili indirizzati sulla sua testa.Porta che sarebbe rimasta chiusa se così fosse rimasta anche la sua bocca .
> É una a cui é piaciuto tanto "giocare"anche sporco ,capirà di sicuro.



Quello che hai intenzione di fare è un gesto vile e punitivo soprattutto nei confronti del tuo stesso marito.


----------



## mistral (4 Dicembre 2015)

Tessa ha detto:


> Quello che hai intenzione di fare è un gesto vile e punitivo soprattutto nei confronti del tuo stesso marito.


Infatti é proprio di un gesto vile e punitivo che sento l'esigenza.
Non comprendo in questo quale punizione infliggerei a mio marito.
La signora si é congedata con la convinzione che io sia una stupida boccalona,non certo con l'idea che io sia superiore a lei.
Non penso assolutamente che immagini che io sappia dei suoi approcci successivi alla rottura con mio marito,era convinta che lui stesse ancora al suo gioco.Una cosa tra loro due.
Credo si fosse realmente invaghita o innamorata di mio marito quindi le ho dato tutte le attenuanti del "prima" ma quando per settimane infierisci su di lui in tutti modi (lui mai si é permesso di muoverle accuse o insulti,l'ha totalmente ignorata nei suoi sfoghi) Martelli la moglie con un fiume di "informazioni" tutte atte a peggiorare il più possibile la posizione di lui.Per  giunta informazioni davvero allucinate e surreali alle quali poteva credere solo lei,sai anche che é finito in ospedale ma mai al tuo "amore" hai chiesto un "come stai,sei vivo ?" ,insomma,lo copri di cacca e poi vuoi fare l'amore con lui e pensi che lui corra ad te ?Nemmeno se anche lui fosse stato innamorato perso di fronte ai tuoi insulti avrebbe fatto dietro front.
Dopo tutto il casino l'unica cosa che hai da offrire é una scopata? Per non parlare del finale della sua offerta ,cito testuali parole "rispondi ,sì o no?"... ovviamente lui non le ha risposto perché non aveva messo le caselline da barrare )


----------



## Tessa (4 Dicembre 2015)

mistral ha detto:


> Infatti é proprio di un gesto vile e punitivo che sento l'esigenza.
> Non comprendo in questo quale punizione infliggerei a mio marito.
> La signora si é congedata con la convinzione che io sia una stupida boccalona,non certo con l'idea che io sia superiore a lei.
> Non penso assolutamente che immagini che io sappia dei suoi approcci successivi alla rottura con mio marito,era convinta che lui stesse ancora al suo gioco.Una cosa tra loro due.
> ...


Sei ossessionata. 
Dovresti farti aiutare.


----------



## mistral (4 Dicembre 2015)

Mary The Philips ha detto:


> Con la pancia capisco perfettamente il tuo sentire, ma la testa rifiuta totalmente di seguire.
> 
> La domanda che mi viene spontanea è: e quindi? E dopo?
> 
> ...


Io credo veramente di essere felice con mio marito.
Il tradimento c'è stato e rimarrà per sempre ,mi auguro che per sempre rimanga anche il risvolto positivo che ha portato con se.Ci sarà da un lato l'ego ferito (il mio) ,il rimorso e la vergogna (la sua) ma anche la spinta propositiva e costruttiva che il gesto ci ha costretti a fare.Avevamo preso una brutta piega ,non si prospettava un futuro roseo se avessimo continuato a percorrere quella strada.Un po come uno studente che é abituato al 9 o al 10 senza  fatica che quando si trova di fronte a degli argomenti che richiedono un impegno insolito per lui ,inanella una serie di 4 e non riesce a concepire di dover faticare anche lui di fronte a delle nuove materie ostiche.
Si prospettano due alternative,o si mette a testa china e comincia a lavorare o lascia che il suo oziare lo porti alla bocciatura .La bocciatura poi potrebbe avere altri risvolti.O la ritiene un insulto alla sua intelligenza e manda a monte i suoi studi o questa gli serve per avere uno scossone che gli fa vedere tutti gli anni di studio proficuo e piacevole alle spalle che non meritano di essere buttati e il sogno della laurea davanti a sé . 
La bocciatura rimarrà sempre nel suo curriculum ma gli é servita per acquisire nozioni ,tecniche ed esperienza per affrontare meglio le difficoltà future.
Noi avevamo sempre avuto una vita sentimentale facile,in discesa.Nessun problema pareva insormontabile,molto affini e leggeri.Quando si sono presentati tutta una serie di problemi concatenati di vario tipo,non ultima la gestione di tre figli adolescenti che hanno demolito gli  equilibri,scatenando  liti ,incomprensioni e disaccordi educativi ,ci siamo arresi e trincerati dietro a musi ,silenzi e rancori ed é arrivata la bocciatura che ha scardinato le dinamiche fallaci che si erano create.Se poi calcoliamo che noi due lavoriamo praticamente insieme nel cortile di casa ,il passare giornate gomito a gomito con il muso e la comunicazione ai minimi sindacali ha amplificato la cosa.
Ma ripeto che io non mi aspetto regali o soluzioni da ciò che ho voglia di fare .É solo un perfido sassolino che voglio togliermi dalla scarpa,un occhio,per occhio che quasi mai in vita mia ho praticato,forse proprio mai.
Un non volerla lasciare completamente impunita.Nulla cambierà nella sua vita di facciata,sarà una cosa inter nos e non voglio assolutamente che diventi altro.Chissa ,magari potrà servire a farle passare questa voglia di divertirsi in modo distruttivo,mi sacrifico per le future coppie che le si presenteranno davanti
Poi Mary,correggimi se sbaglio ma da qualche parte mi pare di aver letto che anche te hai cercato di fare cenno a lei o a suo marito di qualcosa inerente alla tua storia ma di aver trovato due muri di gomma.
Non credo  che da questo avresti pensato di trovare chissà quale soluzione ,immagino sia stato un semplice vedere l'effetto che fa a vedere minacciato il suo mondo "perfetto".
Nel mio caso se una volta essere stata gentile con lei dovessi scoprire che era la punta del l'iceberg che mascherava gli istinti omicidi sopiti nei confronti di mio marito,sentirete parlare di me al telegiornale:mexican:


----------



## Anonimo1523 (4 Dicembre 2015)

Tessa ha detto:


> Sei ossessionata.
> Dovresti farti aiutare.





mistral ha detto:


> Infatti é proprio di un gesto vile e punitivo che sento l'esigenza.
> Non comprendo in questo quale punizione infliggerei a mio marito.
> La signora si é congedata con la convinzione che io sia una stupida boccalona,non certo con l'idea che io sia superiore a lei.
> Non penso assolutamente che immagini che io sappia dei suoi approcci successivi alla rottura con mio marito,era convinta che lui stesse ancora al suo gioco.Una cosa tra loro due.
> ...


Concordo. Fatti aiutare a mettere in atto il piano.


----------



## mistral (4 Dicembre 2015)

zanna ha detto:


> Di uno/a che si comporta così tu ti fideresti? O almeno un legittimo dubbio che potrebbe ritorcerti contro il tuo (generico) legittimo dolore e immane incazzatura non ti sfiorerebbe? Non si parla del marito ma della facocera che ha già dato prova di mente "sopraffina" ... per come la vedo io il rischio non è proprio peregrino dato che non si ha a che fare con una qualsiasi che magari non vede l'ora di sgarciarsi dal consorte per un motivo o per l'altro ...


No ma guardate che vi state confondendo ,questa é proprio cretina .Inoltre parliamo di scritti carpiti dalla chat di Facebook e del telefono di mio marito che nulla ha da obiettare .


----------



## mistral (4 Dicembre 2015)

Falcor ha detto:


> Ma su questo hai perfettamente ragione. Da una come lei ci si potrebbe aspettare qualsiasi cosa ma penso che mistral lo abbia messo in conto. Persone del genere vogliono sempre avere l'ultima parola e mistral potrebbe ritrovarsi inghiottita di nuovo in una spirale da cui è uscita da tempo. Io penso solo che se mistral ha la forte esigenza di farlo debba farlo. Ma ovviamente il vostro consiglio di usare prudenza è giustissimo. Magari parlare con un avvocato prima di fare qualsiasi cosa.


No,ora é nella fase idillio (fumo negli occhi) con il marito,non può permettersi di fare casino.
Incasserà e pregherà che non mi giri la luna storta da qui ai prossimi 100 anni.Amen.


----------



## mistral (4 Dicembre 2015)

Tessa ha detto:


> Sei ossessionata.
> Dovresti farti aiutare.


Credo che il termine ossessionata sarebbe più corretto nel caso in cui io avessi già perpetrato ai suoi danni innumerevoli gesti o azioni e nonostante questi ,continuassi a coltivare pensieri o opere distruttive nei suoi confronti con perenne senso di incompiuto.
Questa sarebbe ossessione.
Io ho il sassolino di dirle che so ,e che cosa so.Come dice Mary ,"lei" di sicuro sa che io so e quindi ?
Lei forse sa che io so ma é anche convinta di aver fatto un buon lavoro,per lei io sono sulle nuvole.Preferisco che ora creda che io so e sono pure incazzata  a tempo indeterminato,proprio ora che dopo il naufragio aveva messo il piede sulla terraferma  
Al di là di questo luogo in cui per ovvie ragioni si é piuttosto monotematici ,la mia vita scorre su ben altri binari.
Io la chiamerei piuttosto vendetta servita su piatto gelido.Pensavo di essere superiore fino ad un certo punto poi si é passato il segno e non sono più così sicura che valga la pena trattenermi in nome di questa presunta superiorità intellettuale che evidentemente non ho.C'é chi come Mary che se la immagina continuamente e ha anche timidamente cercato di attuarla trovando muri di gomma ma poi cerca di convincersi che non ne valga la pena ...per ora,forse ,c'è chi aspetta il momento propizio ,chi la attua a caldo,chi a freddo ,chi non avrà mai il coraggio e chi fa tabula rasa.Sono diverse elaborazioni .L'ossessione é quella che farcisce le 24 ore del giorno.Io non ci penso per settimane fatta eccezione per questi giorni intensi in cui l'idea mi solletica parecchio .Sará che non ho mai sopportato il Natale e le feste comandate che fanno diventare tutti più isterici?


----------



## JON (4 Dicembre 2015)

mistral ha detto:


> No ma guardate che vi state confondendo ,*questa é proprio cretina* .Inoltre parliamo di scritti carpiti dalla chat di Facebook e del telefono di mio marito che nulla ha da obiettare .


Possibile. Però penso che tuo marito vorrebbe vedere morta e sepolta la cosa, credo che se ti lascia fare è per concederti il tuo riscatto o per darti il giusto sfogo. Ma il suo parrebbe piuttosto un andare a canossa.

L'intento di rendergli, a lei, quanto dovuto è più che comprensibile. Tieni presente però che scaturisce principalmente dalla tua rabbia, devi considerare quanto una simile vendetta possa dare sfogo a quella rabbia. Detto questo, se la signora persevera, se è pericolosamente stupida, sono d'accordo sul fatto che tu debba fare qualcosa. Quindi il tuo piano potrebbe ritenersi "lecito", a mali estremi estremi rimedi.

Se invece la "signora" è divenuta innocua e non costituisce più motivo di fastidio, al posto tuo ricercherei la più totale indifferenza. L'indifferenza è quel non sentimento che ti porrebbe veramente in una condizione di superiorità, pur quando la tua dignità fosse stata messa in discussione ricorda che sei sempre tu a conservarla. Per cui se l'altra si dimostra ancora invadente, o fa cose che possono infastidire anche solo minimamente, attuerei le dovute contromisure. Se si comporta da impunita va punita, punto, c'è gente che reagisce solo a certe maniere.
Se invece ritieni che non costituisca più un pericolo, che è fuori dalla tua vita, considera la possibilità di dimenticarla, di lasciarla cuocere nella sua brodaglia. Se è divenuta innocua per te allora non ti resta che dimostrare la tua superiorità con l'indifferenza.


----------



## ivanl (4 Dicembre 2015)

mistral ha detto:


> Credo che il termine ossessionata sarebbe più corretto nel caso in cui io avessi già perpetrato ai suoi danni innumerevoli gesti o azioni e nonostante questi ,continuassi a coltivare pensieri o opere distruttive nei suoi confronti con perenne senso di incompiuto.
> Questa sarebbe ossessione.
> Io ho il sassolino di dirle che so ,e che cosa so.Come dice Mary ,"lei" di sicuro sa che io so e quindi ?
> Lei forse sa che io so ma é anche convinta di aver fatto un buon lavoro,per lei io sono sulle nuvole.Preferisco che ora creda che io so e sono pure incazzata  a tempo indeterminato,proprio ora che dopo il naufragio aveva messo il piede sulla terraferma
> ...


Gli e' che Tessa e' un tantino 'biased' essendo dall'altro lato della sponda, credo 
Per quel che vale, io lo farei


----------



## Falcor (4 Dicembre 2015)

mistral ha detto:


> Sará che non ho mai sopportato il Natale e le feste comandate che fanno diventare tutti più isterici?


Siamo in due


----------



## Tessa (4 Dicembre 2015)

ivanl ha detto:


> Gli e' che Tessa e' un tantino 'biased' essendo dall'altro lato della sponda, credo
> Per quel che vale, io lo farei


Macchè sono un cervo pure io!
Ma penso che la miglior vendetta sia ignorare. O almeno a me fa vivere meglio......


----------



## oro.blu (4 Dicembre 2015)

*LASCIA PERDERE*

Credimi, lascia stare, non ne vale la pena. Te lo dico con tutto il cuore. Ci sono passata pure io. Sembra quasi la mia storia di quando lui mi tradiva...con altri risvolti più subdoli da parte della stronza. 
Le fasi nel mio caso sono state:
1)VOGLIO MORIRE
2)TI DARO' TUTTO QUELLO CHE TI DAVA LEI E ANCHE DI PIU'
3)STALKING A TUTTE LE ORE DELLA NOTTE (tanto 15 anni fa nessuno sapeva cos'era)
4)TI UCCIDERO' - PRIMA O POI TI UCCIDERO'....

1) Sono stata fermata
2) Ci ho provato e ha funzionato per un po', ma i figli erano ancora piccoli e o sei madre o sei amante insieme è dura
3) Ha cambito n di telefono e tutt'ora non è rintracciabile in nessun social network (ogni tanto mi viene ancora la tentazione di cercarla)
4) Ho rinunciato...Mio marito è con me e lei è stata solo una parentesi (stronza)

Con gli anni la rabbia sparisce, goditi quello che c'è


----------



## Tessa (4 Dicembre 2015)

oro.blu ha detto:


> Credimi, lascia stare, non ne vale la pena. Te lo dico con tutto il cuore. Ci sono passata pure io. Sembra quasi la mia storia di quando lui mi tradiva...con altri risvolti più subdoli da parte della stronza.
> Le fasi nel mio caso sono state:
> 1)VOGLIO MORIRE
> 2)TI DARO' TUTTO QUELLO CHE TI DAVA LEI E ANCHE DI PIU'
> ...


----------



## zanna (4 Dicembre 2015)

Tessa ha detto:


>


Mica così strano Tessa ... qualcuno/a nei momenti in cui tutto sembra crollare, in cui sei da un momento all'altro buttato nell'abisso senza fondo, buio, oscuro, freddo arriva anche ad attuarli sia il punto 4 che il punto 1 ... altri/e sono o diventano istantaneamente più razionali di una razionalità fino a quel momento sconosciuta anche se il demone ruggisce a hai il sapore del sangue in bocca ... ci sono momenti in cui passano dei pensieri da far rabbrividire in cui il nostro (vostro non so ma mio sicuro) lato oscuro sembra volere uscire a qualunque costo alien style ... sono momenti già ma ci sono di cui vergognarsi ma di cui gli artefici della scoperta non siamo mica noi sono gli altri che non sapranno mai quello che saremmo stati capaci di fare ... ed è meglio così


----------



## Tessa (4 Dicembre 2015)

zanna ha detto:


> Mica così strano Tessa ... qualcuno/a nei momenti in cui tutto sembra crollare, in cui sei da un momento all'altro buttato nell'abisso senza fondo, buio, oscuro, freddo arriva anche ad attuarli sia il punto 4 che il punto 1 ... altri/e sono o diventano istantaneamente più razionali di una razionalità fino a quel momento sconosciuta anche se il demone ruggisce a hai il sapore del sangue in bocca ... ci sono momenti in cui passano dei pensieri da far rabbrividire in cui il nostro (vostro non so ma mio sicuro) lato oscuro sembra volere uscire a qualunque costo alien style ... sono momenti già ma ci sono di cui vergognarsi ma di cui gli artefici della scoperta non siamo mica noi sono gli altri che non sapranno mai quello che saremmo stati capaci di fare ... ed è meglio così


Aggiungo che se proprio devo sfogare la mia rabbia e frustrazione non me la prendo con l'amante ma con il marito casomai.
Invece qui i mariti sono considerati come dei poveri imbecilli senza palle né volontà in balia virago ammaliatrici.


----------



## oro.blu (4 Dicembre 2015)

Tessa ha detto:


> Aggiungo che se proprio devo sfogare la mia rabbia e frustrazione non me la prendo con l'amante ma con il marito casomai.
> Invece qui i mariti sono considerati come dei poveri imbecilli senza palle né volontà in balia virago ammaliatrici.



...credo sia un autodifesa per perdonarli più facilmente...
Più facile incolpare una persona che non conoscevi e alle quale non hai mai voluto bene...
è una stronzata lo so, ma è più facile


----------



## Anonimo1523 (4 Dicembre 2015)

oro.blu ha detto:


> ...credo sia un autodifesa per perdonarli più facilmente...
> Più facile incolpare una persona che non conoscevi e alle quale non hai mai voluto bene...
> è una stronzata lo so, ma è più facile


Non è una stronzata. Ha molto senso invece.


----------



## Falcor (4 Dicembre 2015)

Ha senso si. L'ho fatto anche io e lo faccio ancora. Son cattivi i ragazzi che di volta in volta son stati con J. Mi serve a credere che non ho buttato dieci anni della mia vita.


----------



## zanna (4 Dicembre 2015)

Tessa ha detto:


> Aggiungo che se proprio devo sfogare la mia rabbia e frustrazione non me la prendo con l'amante ma con il marito casomai.
> Invece qui i mariti sono considerati come dei poveri imbecilli senza palle né volontà in balia virago ammaliatrici.


Prendersela con l'amante è più semplice Tessa ... 
I coniugi sono considerati imbecilli in prima battuta quando non si può neanche immaginare che abbiano agito alle nostre spalle se non in balia di ... poi subentra un'altro tipo di consapevolezza ed oltre ad essere considerati imbecilli diventano persone che si sono comportate pure da stronzi ecc.


----------



## JON (4 Dicembre 2015)

Tessa ha detto:


> Aggiungo che se proprio devo sfogare la mia rabbia e frustrazione non me la prendo con l'amante ma con il marito casomai.
> *Invece qui i mariti sono considerati come dei poveri imbecilli senza palle né volontà in balia virago ammaliatrici*.


Se il punto è questo allora hai ragione. Cioè, un uomo o una donna che se la prendono a prescindere con l'amante del coniuge si rende ridicolo più che altro.

Principalmente sono anch'io per la totale indifferenza, ma i casi sono sempre soggettivi. Vanno considerate le situazioni.
Qui sono passati e ci sono tuttora casi in cui oltre al coniuge c'è di mezzo pure l'amico/a a tradire. E casi in cui l'amante non si fa da parte quando dovrebbe capire invece che è il momento di dileguarsi, ecc..

Sono d'accordo sulla follia insita nell'istinto di vendetta perpetrato al solo scopo di far del male. Sono meno d'accordo quando in certi casi si considera sbagliata una vendetta che in realtà è un'azione necessaria. Anche se forse a questo punto non si può parlare più di mera vendetta.


----------



## mistral (4 Dicembre 2015)

oro.blu ha detto:


> Credimi, lascia stare, non ne vale la pena. Te lo dico con tutto il cuore. Ci sono passata pure io. Sembra quasi la mia storia di quando lui mi tradiva...con altri risvolti più subdoli da parte della stronza.
> Le fasi nel mio caso sono state:
> 1)VOGLIO MORIRE
> 2)TI DARO' TUTTO QUELLO CHE TI DAVA LEI E ANCHE DI PIU'
> ...


Oddio no,non mi pare proprio che ci sia alcuna analogia tra la mia storia e la tua (tranne le corna)
Mai pensato assolutamente di ammazzarmi anzi,pensavo che se tutto fosse andato male avrei avuto l'opportunità di volare per un po' di fiore in fiore.
Mai dovuto dare più di quel che ho sempre dato anzi,semmai ora mi risparmio molto di più,tanto confronto alla pochezza reale che ha ricevuto dall'altra parte (a parte fumo negli occhi ) sono ancora a credito.Fermo restando l'aver capito ciò di cui lui non può fare a meno.
Ho chiamato lei una sola volta dopo la confessione,con tono molto pacato chiedendole semplicemente che intenzioni avesse.Io di mettermi a fare la parte del cane che si contende l'osso non l'ho mai minimamente considerato.Lo vuoi,ti vuole? Andate in pace,tanto mica puoi costringere nessuno ad amarti.Al massimo era lei ad essere ossessionata da me.Vedendo la mia reazione ragionevole si prodigava in lodi sperticate su quanto fossi una donna speciale bla bla bla.
Ucciderla? Giammai ,dovrei finire in galera per quella sottospecie di femmina in calore?Sta già facendo lei stessa un egregio lavoro di autodistruzione emotiva.
L'episodio ha minato i progetti di vita che avevo ma non la mia persona.Ho sempre avuto la stima e l'apprezzamento delle persone con cui ho ed ho avuto a che fare e non avrei problemi ad allacciare legami sentimentali con un uomo.Ho casa mia e indipendenza economica qui di nessuna sindrome da bivacco sotto ai ponti.
É stato un grande dolore e delusione ma rimane una carognata che ha fatto lui e che io ho subíto quindi non sono io a dover strafare per farmi perdonare .


----------



## mistral (4 Dicembre 2015)

Tessa ha detto:


> Aggiungo che se proprio devo sfogare la mia rabbia e frustrazione non me la prendo con l'amante ma con il marito casomai.
> Invece qui i mariti sono considerati come dei poveri imbecilli senza palle né volontà in balia virago ammaliatrici.


Immagino che il tuo scrivere "qui i mariti sono considerati  come..." sia generico e non riferito al mio caso specifico perché mio marito sconti per incapacità di intendere e di volere non ne ha avuti.
Lo considero un idiota per aver leccato per mesi merda che a lui sembrava Nutella,completamente offuscato nel giudizio che pure era evidentissimo ma il primo a darsi randellate in testa per la sua stupidità é lui.Ha toccato con mano la vera natura di "miss dolcezza a te ci penso io a fare le coccole " alla prima occasione in cui lui ha contraddetto i suoi ordini lo zuccherino si é trasformato in fiele ,peccato tutto quell'AMORE svanito di colpo....
In quanto a lei ,ti assicuro che ha lavorato ben sodo per raggiungere il suo scopo.Anche il prenderlo alla sprovvista in ufficio e baciarlo non é esattamente cosa da poco.É un provarci decisamente pesante.Nonostante le sue innumerevoli mosse ,sguardi ,contatti,aperitivi,caffè etc etc la storia si é concretizzata almeno due mesi più tardi con lei che lo rassicurava che per qualche scopata non sarebbe successo nulla.Diciamo che le donne se vogliono ci sanno fare a provocare e suscitare interesse.Da Adamo che si é fatto infinocchiare per una mela fino ai giorni nostri con un presidente degli Stati Uniti che riesce a sputtanarsi agli occhi del mondo grazie ad una stagista che voleva avere il trofeo....diciamo che gli esempi della "potenza " delle donne nel rimbambire anche persone dotate di certo intelletto ,ce ne sono a migliaia.Tu ,come donna non noti che basta modulare un po il tono di voce,essere vestita nel modo giusto,un buon profumo e qualche atteggiamento confidenziale per far cambiare totalmente la maggior parte degli interlocutori maschi che ti trovi di fronte? Cosa che credo non succeda assolutamente alle donne che sono colpite su ben altri aspetti (generalmente )


----------



## Tessa (4 Dicembre 2015)

mistral ha detto:


> Immagino che il tuo scrivere "qui i mariti sono considerati  come..." sia generico e non riferito al mio caso specifico perché mio marito sconti per incapacità di intendere e di volere non ne ha avuti.
> Lo considero un idiota per aver leccato per mesi merda che a lui sembrava Nutella,completamente offuscato nel giudizio che pure era evidentissimo ma il primo a darsi randellate in testa per la sua stupidità é lui.Ha toccato con mano la vera natura di "miss dolcezza a te ci penso io a fare le coccole " alla prima occasione in cui lui ha contraddetto i suoi ordini lo zuccherino si é trasformato in fiele ,peccato tutto quell'AMORE svanito di colpo....
> In quanto a lei ,ti assicuro che ha lavorato ben sodo per raggiungere il suo scopo.Anche il prenderlo alla sprovvista in ufficio e baciarlo non é esattamente cosa da poco.É un provarci decisamente pesante.Nonostante le sue innumerevoli mosse ,sguardi ,contatti,aperitivi,caffè etc etc la storia si é concretizzata almeno due mesi più tardi con lei che lo rassicurava che per qualche scopata non sarebbe successo nulla.Diciamo che le donne se vogliono ci sanno fare a provocare e suscitare interesse.Da Adamo che si é fatto infinocchiare per una mela fino ai giorni nostri con un presidente degli Stati Uniti che riesce a sputtanarsi agli occhi del mondo grazie ad una stagista che voleva avere il trofeo....diciamo che gli esempi della "potenza " delle donne nel rimbambire anche persone dotate di certo intelletto ,ce ne sono a migliaia.Tu ,come donna non noti che basta modulare un po il tono di voce,essere vestita nel modo giusto,un buon profumo e qualche atteggiamento confidenziale per far cambiare totalmente la maggior parte degli interlocutori maschi che ti trovi di fronte? Cosa che credo non succeda assolutamente alle donne che sono colpite su ben altri aspetti (generalmente )


Mistral mi dispiace ma sono in totale disaccordo su tutto. Trofeo di Monica Levinsky incluso. 
Non so come spiegarti che chi non vuole trovarsi in certe situazioni non ci si trova.


----------



## ivanl (4 Dicembre 2015)

Tessa ha detto:


> Mistral mi dispiace ma sono in totale disaccordo su tutto. Trofeo di Monica Levinsky incluso.
> Non so come spiegarti che *chi non vuole trovarsi in certe situazioni non ci si trova*.


quotone col sangue!


----------



## Anonimo1523 (4 Dicembre 2015)

Tessa ha detto:


> Mistral mi dispiace ma sono in totale disaccordo su tutto. Trofeo di Monica Levinsky incluso.
> Non so come spiegarti che chi non vuole trovarsi in certe situazioni non ci si trova.


Quoto anche io.


----------



## oro.blu (4 Dicembre 2015)

mi chiedo se sei così sicura di te cosa ci fai qui...


----------



## Anonimo1523 (4 Dicembre 2015)

oro.blu ha detto:


> mi chiedo se sei così sicura di te cosa ci fai qui...


Un altro quoto per te.


----------



## mistral (4 Dicembre 2015)

Tessa ha detto:


> Mistral mi dispiace ma sono in totale disaccordo su tutto. Trofeo di Monica Levinsky incluso.
> Non so come spiegarti che chi non vuole trovarsi in certe situazioni non ci si trova.


Infatti mio marito non ha avuto sconti di pena .
Siamo umani,fatti di carne ossa e sentimenti e gli errori fanno parte della nostra natura.A mio marito é successo in un periodo per noi nero,io mi sono persa per un uomo in un periodo assolutamente sereno della mia vita matrimoniale.Un colpo di fulmine palesemente ricambiato.
Non avrei avuto nessuna scusante ,nemmeno la più remota.Per una serie di circostanze la storia non si é consumata ma se fossi stata distaccata da mio marito come lo eravamo in quel periodo del suo tradimento io la mano sul fuoco sulla mia tenuta non ce l'avrei messa.Quell'uomo é stato al suo posto ,ha aspettato la mia decisione.Se mi avesse baciata,travolta,ricoperta di complimenti ,parole e gesti dolci,provocazione,se non avesse mollato la presa?
in quel periodo ero forte ,forte della mia storia ma se fossi stata vulnerabile e bisognosa di attenzioni?
Chi sono io per dire "a me mai"?


----------



## mistral (4 Dicembre 2015)

oro.blu ha detto:


> mi chiedo se sei così sicura di te cosa ci fai qui...


Sicura o non sicura di cosa scusa?
Sono sicura di non aver mai passato gli stati d'animo estremi  che descrivi nel tuo caso .Sono qui perché sono una tradita ,ho sofferto come un cane e questo é un luogo  nel quale si può avere una più ampia prospettiva del tema tradimento.Non ricordo esattamente quando ho cominciato a scrivere qui ma credo fosse già passato tempo dal mio tradimento per cui il grosso della disperazione che provavo all'inizio era ormai metabolizzato  ed anche attutito dai risvolti gradevoli e positivi che ne erano derivati.Te stessa ora parli del tuo tradimento in modo quasi impersonale...quindi verrebbe da chiedere perché scrivi e scrivevi su di un forum a tema? 
Nel tuo ultimo "episodio "non  sei stata scoperta quindi non rientri nei casi gravi e pare che tu abbia già superato brillantemente  la cosa......che ci fai ancora qui? Capisci che la tua domanda non ha molto senso?
Se mio marito  ha fatto lo stronzo,non mi adduco colpe particolari,non ha annientato la mia autostima o la mia persona.Ha fatto una cosa che andava a lui,che allietava lui,non ha fatto una cosa "contro " di me,anche io le mie mancanze le ho avute eccome e ad onor del vero forse in quel periodo la più stronza ed insofferente a lui ero proprio io.


----------



## oro.blu (4 Dicembre 2015)

mistral ha detto:


> Sicura o non sicura di cosa scusa?
> Sono sicura di non aver mai passato gli stati d'animo estremi  che descrivi nel tuo caso .Sono qui perché sono una tradita ,ho sofferto come un cane e questo é un luogo  nel quale si può avere una più ampia prospettiva del tema tradimento.Non ricordo esattamente quando ho cominciato a scrivere qui ma credo fosse già passato tempo dal mio tradimento per cui il grosso della disperazione che provavo all'inizio era ormai metabolizzato  ed anche attutito dai risvolti gradevoli e positivi che ne erano derivati.Te stessa ora parli del tuo tradimento in modo quasi impersonale...quindi verrebbe da chiedere perché scrivi e scrivevi su di un forum a tema?
> Nel tuo ultimo "episodio "non  sei stata scoperta quindi non rientri nei casi gravi e pare che tu abbia già superato brillantemente  la cosa......che ci fai ancora qui? Capisci che la tua domanda non ha molto senso?
> Se mio marito  ha fatto lo stronzo,non mi adduco colpe particolari,non ha annientato la mia autostima o la mia persona.Ha fatto una cosa che andava a lui,che allietava lui,non ha fatto una cosa "contro " di me,anche io le mie mancanze le ho avute eccome e ad onor del vero forse in quel periodo la più stronza ed insofferente a lui ero proprio io.


parli di vendetta, ed io ti ho risposto sulla vendetta. ho solo sottolineato i miei passaggi. i tuoi possono essere diversi. solo non ci arrivo a capire perché un chiede della vendetta se poi comunque deve attaccare chiunque gli dia un consiglio...
Perché sto qui? perché sono una persona fondamentalmente sola piena di incertezze e che nella vita reale non si sa porre. qui mi trovo bene. ho qualcuno con cui parlare, con cui confrontarmi...
sarò anche triste e banale. meglio così che presuntuosa.


----------



## mistral (4 Dicembre 2015)

oro.blu ha detto:


> parli di vendetta, ed io ti ho risposto sulla vendetta. ho solo sottolineato i miei passaggi. i tuoi possono essere diversi. solo non ci arrivo a capire perché un chiede della vendetta se poi comunque deve attaccare chiunque gli dia un consiglio...
> Perché sto qui? perché sono una persona fondamentalmente sola piena di incertezze e che nella vita reale non si sa porre. qui mi trovo bene. ho qualcuno con cui parlare, con cui confrontarmi...
> sarò anche triste e banale. meglio così che presuntuosa.


Ma davvero ho attaccato qualcuno?
Sottolineavi che la mia storia ti sembrava tanto simile alla tua e ti ho risposto,senza presunzione, che non mi pareva perché per fortuna non mi hanno mai sfiorata i pensieri che descrivi.
Non sono per natura insicura e fortunatamente  non sono sola,vivo circondata dai miei cari,genitore,sorella,nipoti,e un piccolo numero di amici veri,sono solare e tendenzialmente allegra,sono cornuta,senza ombra di dubbio e senza giri di parole,senza presunzione.Ecco perché sono qui.Il fatto di avere una vita tutto sommato molto fortunata non mi ha impedito di soffrire come chiunque di fronte alla deriva del matrimonio prima e al tradimento dopo.Ma sono passati anche due anni,il tempo é galantuomo anche con me.


----------



## oro.blu (4 Dicembre 2015)

mistral ha detto:


> Ma davvero ho attaccato qualcuno?
> Sottolineavi che la mia storia ti sembrava tanto simile alla tua e ti ho risposto,senza presunzione, che non mi pareva perché per fortuna non mi hanno mai sfiorata i pensieri che descrivi.
> Non sono per natura insicura e fortunatamente  non sono sola,vivo circondata dai miei cari,genitore,sorella,nipoti,e un piccolo numero di amici veri,sono solare e tendenzialmente allegra,sono cornuta,senza ombra di dubbio e senza giri di parole,senza presunzione.Ecco perché sono qui.Il fatto di avere una vita tutto sommato molto fortunata non mi ha impedito di soffrire come chiunque di fronte alla deriva del matrimonio prima e al tradimento dopo.Ma sono passati anche due anni,il tempo é galantuomo anche con me.



.


----------



## Brunetta (8 Dicembre 2015)

Tessa ha detto:


> Mistral mi dispiace ma sono in totale disaccordo su tutto. Trofeo di Monica Levinsky incluso.
> Non so come spiegarti che chi non vuole trovarsi in certe situazioni non ci si trova.





ivanl ha detto:


> quotone col sangue!





Anonimo1523 ha detto:


> Quoto anche io.


Mi accodo.

Pur tradita, trovo insopportabile questo definire l'amante quale una sopraffina stratega e nel contempo un'assoluta idiota.


----------



## mistral (9 Dicembre 2015)

Brunetta ha detto:


> Mi accodo.
> 
> Pur tradita, trovo insopportabile questo definire l'amante quale una sopraffina stratega e nel contempo un'assoluta idiota.


Sopraffine stratega nel raggiungere il suo scopo,idiota nella gestione successiva.
Fredda nel suo atteggiarsi a mangiauomini,le interessava solo qualche scopata,idiota quando si é strozzata  con le sue stesse mani invaghendosi o per dirla grossa,innamorandosi ,compiendo idiozie prima e buttando merda sul giocattolino che le era scappato dalle mani dopo.Eh,di fronte all'amore VERO noi donne ci trasformiamo.
Mio marito ha avuto una bella  sfiga,trova una sposata e disinibita che la offre garantendo zero complicazioni postume ,esortandolo a stare tranquillo che per un paio di scopate non succede niente e che in un batter d'occhio tira fuori i suoi problemi matrimoniali,la parola AMORE,la gelosia ,i progetti di fuga con lui,e magari anche un paio di figli.
D'altronde lo ribadisco,basta fare caso a fior di uomini tutt'altro che idioti nella vita anzi,abili strateghi che cadono nell'idiozia e finiscono gettati in pasto ai leoni.Qualche testa di serie ha pure dovuto lasciare incarichi piuttosto importanti.....guarda un po' chi l'avrebbe mai detto,sembravano così abili e scaltri.


----------



## Simonsays79 (11 Dicembre 2015)

La risposta non è semplicissima... Non tutti possono capire alcune reazioni ed alcuni mi sembra siano quì più per parlare ed "offendere" senza aver mai patito il dramma del tradimento o, prendendo in giro gli altri per cercare di non pensare a quanto stiano realmente male.
Detto questo... avrei voluto vendicarmi fisicamente, per dar sfogo a tutta la rabbia che avevo in corpo. L'ho fatto? No. Non ancora. Cambiava qualcosa? No da una parte ma finivo nelle grane io (non che la cosa in realtà mi importasse molto all'epoca, ma neanche ora). A dire il vero "LUI" l'ho terrorizzato a quanto pare... Minacciato di rovinarlo sia in ditta che nell'altro lavoro che fa, con la madre, con la moglie, con il figlio pubblicamente su facebook. Anche a costo di sputtanarmi io. Avvisato direttamente lui per telefono (ad averlo davanti non garantisco niente) ed avevo già chiamato a casa salutando la moglie.


----------



## Tessa (11 Dicembre 2015)

Simonsays79 ha detto:


> La risposta non è semplicissima... Non tutti possono capire alcune reazioni ed alcuni mi sembra siano quì più per parlare ed "offendere" senza aver mai patito il dramma del tradimento o, prendendo in giro gli altri per cercare di non pensare a quanto stiano realmente male.
> Detto questo... avrei voluto vendicarmi fisicamente, per dar sfogo a tutta la rabbia che avevo in corpo. L'ho fatto? No. Non ancora. Cambiava qualcosa? No da una parte ma finivo nelle grane io (non che la cosa in realtà mi importasse molto all'epoca, ma neanche ora). A dire il vero "LUI" l'ho terrorizzato a quanto pare... Minacciato di rovinarlo sia in ditta che nell'altro lavoro che fa, con la madre, con la moglie, con il figlio pubblicamente su facebook. Anche a costo di sputtanarmi io. Avvisato direttamente lui per telefono (ad averlo davanti non garantisco niente) ed avevo già chiamato a casa salutando la moglie.


Sei un'amante tradita?


----------



## mistral (11 Dicembre 2015)

Tessa ha detto:


> Sei un'amante tradita?


Sembrerebbe più il marito di una traditrice...


----------



## Falcor (11 Dicembre 2015)

Simonsais79 ha detto:
			
		

> Avvisato direttamente lui per telefono (ad averlo davanti non garantisco niente) ed avevo già chiamato a casa salutando la moglie.


Su questa cosa qui hai fatto solo che bene secondo me.


----------

